# Racing Girls



## Echinopsis (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn man sich die Teilnehmerlisten bei den ganzen Rennen so anschaut, sind wir Frauen ja immer noch eine kleine Minderheit, wirklich schade. Hier im Forum trifft man aber doch immer wieder Mädels, die mit dem Racevirus ifiziert sind.
Deshalb fände ich es schön, wenn wir uns hier über unsere Erfahrungen bei Rennen austauschen, Tips geben, technische Fragen oder auch Termine posten würden. Eben alles rund ums Rennen, egal ob Cross Country, Marathon oder was ihr sonst so fahrt.

Daher lege ich einfach mal los. Ich fahre zum Spaß Marathons, meist Kurz- und Mittelstrecke, und ab und zu mal ein Cross Country Rennen. 3, 8 und 24h-Rennen habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Am Sonntag geht es zum Saisonabschluß zum Langenberg-Marathon ins Sauerland. Bei dem Wetterbericht bin ich mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob das eine gute Idee war . Wer ist denn alles dort am Start?

Dann lasst mal was hören!

Gruß Tine


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee, das mit dem Racebereich!  

Ich bin schon ein MTB-Urgestein und kenne eigentlich alle Arten von Rennen noch aus der Zeit, als MTB-Rennen noch MTB-Rennen waren und nicht unterschieden wurden in CC und MA und dergleichen. Damals gab´s nur noch reinen Downhill, der zum Teil auf denselben Bikes wie normale Rennen absolviert wurde - mit jeder Menge teurer und schmerzhafter Folgen...  

Als man sich entscheiden musste, war ich viele Jahre bei "kurz und schnell" und bei dem einen oder anderen 24h-Rennen dabei (zuständig für schnelle Runden, nicht für lange Distanzen!) - bis 2004/2005. Dann wurde ich verletzungsbedingt eine ganze Weile total vom Bike ferngehalten, bis ich Anfang 2008 mein Bike wieder entdeckt hatte. Schnell war klar, dass ich alte Schachtel mich von Hochpulsbereichen fernzuhalten habe und allein von daher umschulen muss auf Langstrecke - was bei mir im Moment noch auch schon 40 km sind!  

Dieses Jahr war ich im 2er Damenteam in Todtnauberg bei den 12 Stunden und 14 Tage später in Furtwangen beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon am Start. Gemütlich, weil ich auf Claudia Rücksicht nehmen musste, die sich in Todtnauberg böse abgelegt hatte und die noch nicht fit war. Also tourten wir in 3 Stunden über die Strecke, was den Spaß für mich nicht minderte. Beide Rennen kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen!  

Nächstes Jahr habe ich große Pläne: Ich will im süddeutschen Raum einige MA fahren, angefangen von Tegernsee über Kirchzarten bis Furtwangen. Und dann steht für mich noch ein bisher unerfüllter Traum zur Erfüllung an: ein Transalp, allerdings ohne Rennstress!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tine,

ich bin vor drei Jahren meinen ersten kleinen Marathon in Spiegelberg bei Stuttgart gefahren. Nachdem ich auch prompt in meiner Altersklasse gewonnen habe hat mich das Fieber gepackt.

Seitdem fahre ich zwei Marathons im Jahr: den Albstadtmarathon, der hat einfach eine Spitzenstimmung und den in Spiegelberg, der übrigens wieder nächste Woche stattfindet.

Leider habe ich kein Auto, und kann dann nur welche fahren, die mit öffentlichen gut zu erreichen sind,

Nächstes Jahr stehen wieder Albstadt und Spiegelberg auf dem Programm. Außerdem überlege ich mir noch in Kirchzarten an den Start zu gehen.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Honigblume (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin morgen in Langenberg dabei


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr stehen wieder Albstadt und Spiegelberg auf dem Programm. Außerdem überlege ich mir noch in Kirchzarten an den Start zu gehen.



Albstadt wäre auch was... Kirchzarten ist ein Muss. Aber wo ist Spiegelberg?


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Oktober 2009)

Spiegelberg ist ein kleines Kaff im Schwäbischen Wald ca 40 km von Stuttgart weg.
http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/

Was für eine Strecke bist du in Kirchzarten gefahren?
Ich überlege mir den Powertrack zu machen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Liest sich gut. Ein guter Tipp für nächstes Jahr.  

Nachtrag: Ich bin Kirchzarten noch nie gefahren, will nächste Jahr die kurze Runde nehmen. Bin halt doch (noch) nicht wirklich die Langstrecklerin. Aber ich arbeite daran...


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei euch im süddeutschen Raum gibt es so viele nette Rennen, leider bin ich da zu weit weg. 
Der Teutoburger Wald ist neben dem Wiehengebirge die letzte nennenswerte Erhebung vor der Nordesee. Da bleiben in erreichbarem Umkreis sonst nur Sauerland, Kasseler Berge, Weserbergland oder auch der Harz. Die Anreise zu den meisten Marathons liegt aber leider schon im 100km-Bereich.
Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was mit einem Urlaub verbinden. Ein Marathon in den Alpen wäre schon nett. 

Für die wirklich langen Strecken fehlt mir leider auch die Ausdauer. Da müsste ich einfach mehr Zeit haben aber da ist die Arbeit im Weg...

@Honigblume: Prima, vielleicht sieht man sich da ja morgen mal. Ich muß heute erstmal testen, was ich überhaupt anziehen soll. Letztes Jahr habe ich am Start elendiglich gebibbert und war im Rennen aber viel zu dick angezogen. Bin wohl eher ein Sommermensch und brauche Wärme . 

Gruß Tine


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Das ist übel. Manchmal denke ich, dass Jungs trotz naturgemäß weniger Körperfett einfach weniger frieren. Die stehen am Start in kurzen Hosen und kurzen Trikots und ich schlottere in Knielingen, Wintertrikot und Weste (wie in Furtwangen)...


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb hat sich mein Freund bereit erklärt sich am Start zu postieren und mir erst kurz bevor es losgeht die dicke Winterjacke abzunehmen, in die ich mich bis dahin wickeln werde . Ich hoffe, das hilft.
Ich hab allerdings einen Vereinskollegen, der auch im Sommer bei 28°C im Schatten nach dem Rennen in seiner Winterbikejacke steckt und meint, dass es ja garnicht so warm ist, während alle anderen schwitzen. Der Junge ist auch noch spindeldürr und fährt morgen auch mit. Was das wohl gibt .

Gruß Tine


----------



## Becci (3. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen in Langenberg dabei




dto

@ bergradlerin  alles fit bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Was das wohl gibt



Daunenanorak?


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Becci schrieb:


> @ bergradlerin  alles fit bei dir?



Besser als prognostizert - obwohl: schlechter ginge ja wohl auch kaum...    Und die paar Zipperlein, die im Moment Thema sind, werden weitgehend ignoriert! Wär doch gelacht, wenn wir das "Problemchen" nicht auch noch gepackt kriegen!


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

der Langenberg Marathon 2009 ist nun Geschichte und ich sitze trocken und sauber auf meinem Sofa. Trotz kühler Temperaturen, viel Matsch und kurzen Schauern war es ein schönes Rennen mit guter Organisation. Mit Gesamtplatz 3 auf der 45km-Strecke bin ich auch zufrieden und vor allem sind Knochen und Bike noch ganz. Jetzt reicht es aber auch für dieses Jahr.

@Honigblume: Wie war deine Rennpremiere? War ja doch eine ganz schöne Schinderei, vor allem diese fiese Anstige auf den letzten Kilometern.

Hier noch ein Nachherbild  :







Gruß Tine


----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich war auch in Langenberg dabei.....auf Krücken 

Meine ersten Marathons überhaupt fanden in diesem Jahr in Sundern (16. Sen1), Wickede 4. Sen1 und Duisburg statt (20. Platz 4er Mixed), dafür, das ich erst seit Mai 08 auf nem Zweirad platz genommen habe bin ich recht zufrieden 

Im nächsten Jahr nehm ich die gesamte Trophy in Angriff und bin auch in Duisburg wieder am Start, diesmal im 8er. Ich hoffe, das ich die ein- oder andere (wie heute Honigblume) dann wieder- oder überhaupt mal sehe ;-)


----------



## Becci (5. Oktober 2009)

@ tine glückwünsch!

meiner einer hat mich ach und krach (und krämpfen) platz 10 erreicht..vorerst mein letzter marathon..nächstes jahr ist pause angesagt


----------



## Honigblume (5. Oktober 2009)

Anstrengend war sie  aber schön  . Die Grenzen kennen zu lernen hat was und sie zu überwinden erst recht.
Ich war seit Samstag Mittag so derbe aufgeregt, was sich Sonntag natürlich fortsetzte und mein Puls war so hoch... ich kam auf der Einführungsrunde nie unter 190, das hat mir schon arg zu schaffen gemacht. 

Bei der letzten Verpflegungsstation hat wer gefragt wie weit es noch ist, der Posten sagte dann knapp 10 Kilometer und zwei Anstiege noch, er hat gelogen, es war nur ein Anstieg dafür die ganze Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Anstrengend war sie  aber schön  . Die Grenzen kennen zu lernen hat was und sie zu überwinden erst recht.
> Ich war seit Samstag Mittag so derbe aufgeregt, was sich Sonntag natürlich fortsetzte und mein Puls war so hoch... ich kam auf der Einführungsrunde nie unter 190, das hat mir schon arg zu schaffen gemacht.




Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich Feuer gefangen habe, Grenzen 

Aber das mit dem Puls habe ich heute immer noch, das ist auch auf Touren so, die ersten 5-10 km erreiche ich immer meinen Max von 187 bis dato, auf Touren oft am ersten Anstieg, aufgrunder der gemässigteren Geschwindigekeit zwar immer nur kurz, in Wettkampfsituationen kann das auch mal nen paar Minuten andauern. Nach ca. 5-10 km pendelt sich das bei mir ein und geht dann selten noch weit über 180. Warum genau das so ist, kann hier sicherlich ne erfahrene Fahrerein sagen.

Ahso, guten Morgen und schönen Tag aus Hagen, ich hab Kopfscmerzen, das erste mal seit Monaten, ich sag ja, das nicht biken tut mir nicht gut, ich fühl mich graunehaft heute , fall körperlich echt auseinander *nöhl


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

bin gestern die alb-gold-trophy in münsingen mitgefahren
bei super wetter. bin nicht mal richtig dreckig geworden nur etwas staubig.
die mittelstrecke hat mir völlig gereicht.
hat aber total spass gemacht platz 4 ak platz 20 gesammt.
nächstes jahr werde ich wieder 2-3 rennen fahren.
gerne mal einen biathon. kennt da jemand was nettes im süddeutschen raum?


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie faengt man denn am besten mit sowas an? Ich wuerde gerne naechstes Jahr just for fun mitfahren.. aber keinen Ahnung, wie wo was wann.. Und Duesseldorf und Umgebung gibts nicht ganz so viel.. Bin zwar bis April naechstes Jahr in Genf, aber da geht jetzt die Wintersaison los.. es wird grad saukalt und ichg laube bald isses zugeschneit


----------



## apoptygma (5. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Wie faengt man denn am besten mit sowas an? Ich wuerde gerne naechstes Jahr just for fun mitfahren.. aber keinen Ahnung, wie wo was wann.. Und Duesseldorf und Umgebung gibts nicht ganz so viel.. Bin zwar bis April naechstes Jahr in Genf, aber da geht jetzt die Wintersaison los.. es wird grad saukalt und ichg laube bald isses zugeschneit




Also wenn Du es technisch mit absolut 0 Anspruch haben willst, schau im nächsten Jahr mal in Wickede vorbei. Nur Autobahnen, nen kleiner Trail am Schluss, aber nix wildes, aber mit 830 HM und 32 km schon konditionell fordernd. Oder Sundern am Anfang der Marathon Trophy, war mein erster. Bis auf 2 Trails am Schluss auch technisch nix wovor man als Anfänger Angst haben muss. Da liegts bei 30 km und 730 HM etwa.


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2009)

Das klingt gut.. wobei ich 0 technischen Anspruch wahrscheinlich schon fast wieder zu langweilig finde.. aber zum Reinkommen bestimmt ganz nett.. 
Darf ich fragen wie deine Einstiegszeit in Sundern war und was du jetzt fuer Zeiten faehrst? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich mich einschaetzen soll.. Will natuerlich nicht gewinnen, aber letzte will ich auch nicht werden


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> platz 4 ak platz 20 gesammt.





Fahr doch Oberammergau mit! Diese tolle Strecke darf man nur ein Mal im Jahr, da muss man doch praktisch...    Ansonsten Tegernsee!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich mich einschaetzen soll.. Will natuerlich nicht gewinnen, aber letzte will ich auch nicht werden




Deine Trainingsleistung bzw das, was Du auf einer Tour leisten kannst, kannst Du im Rennen locker um 25-30% steigern. Das Adrenalin...


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Deine Trainingsleistung bzw das, was Du auf einer Tour leisten kannst, kannst Du im Rennen locker um 25-30% steigern. Das Adrenalin...



Sowas hab ich nicht.. 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich trainier nicht konkret auf irgendwas hin.. Ich bin eigentlich Windsurferin und hab mir irgendwann ein besseres MTB geholt, naja und dann mussman ja auch damit fahren, wenn mans schon hat..und irgendwann hats mich gepackt.. Off Road fahren macht einfach sauviel Spass.. ueberleg grad schon mir einen Freerider zu holen, aber bisher hab ich nur ein CC Hardtail und ein AM Fully.. und wenn ich das hier so lese hab ich richtig Lust auch mal was mitzufahren.. So fings bei mir beim Laufen auch an und dieses Jahr bin ich bei 5 Lauefen mitgelaufen.. Aber ich glaub ich fang mal an, was zu trainieren.. Also konsequenter und mit Plan..


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mich da nicht stressen. Lange Einheiten ruhig gefahren, dazwischen ein paar kurze Spielchen auf netten Trails zwecks Fahrtechnik, auch mal ein paar Rampen fahren, später dann lange Uphills für die Muckis und die Kraftausdauer... Das reicht für den Hausgebrauch.


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Fahr doch Oberammergau mit! Diese tolle Strecke darf man nur ein Mal im Jahr, da muss man doch praktisch...    Ansonsten Tegernsee!



tegernsee war ich dieses jahr dabei (weicheirunde) wenns nächstes jahr rein passt fahr ich wieder mit die etwas längere distanz.
oberammergau? hast du da nen link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/

Ach, Andrea... Weil ma grad so nett beinand´ san: *Winterpokal!!!* Ab nach nebenan und eintragen! Zackzack!


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da nicht stressen. Lange Einheiten ruhig gefahren, dazwischen ein paar kurze Spielchen auf netten Trails zwecks Fahrtechnik, auch mal ein paar Rampen fahren, später dann lange Uphills für die Muckis und die Kraftausdauer... Das reicht für den Hausgebrauch.



Okayyyy... mach ich  
Fahr im Moment ohnehin jeden Tag zur Arbeit mit dem Rad. Sind zwar nur ein paar (je nach Strecke 6-7) km, aber mit der netten Steigung komm ich auf meinem Stadtradl ganz gut ins Schwitzen


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

da surf ich doch nochmehr rum
sitz doch schon wieder seit 2h am pc
ok jetzt darf ich zum - zahnarzt auch mal abwechslung


----------



## creatini (5. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Bei euch im süddeutschen Raum gibt es so viele nette Rennen, leider bin ich da zu weit weg.
> Der Teutoburger Wald ist neben dem Wiehengebirge die letzte nennenswerte Erhebung vor der Nordesee. Da bleiben in erreichbarem Umkreis sonst nur Sauerland, Kasseler Berge, Weserbergland oder auch der Harz. Die Anreise zu den meisten Marathons liegt aber leider schon im 100km-Bereich.
> Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was mit einem Urlaub verbinden. Ein Marathon in den Alpen wäre schon nett.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Tine,

am 18.10. gibt es in den Bückebergen eine CTF. Ist zwar kein Wettkampf, aber eine nette Ausfahrt unter Gleichgesinnten. 
Hier der Link http://www.adfc-niedersachsen.de/index.php?id=341
Ich kann leider nicht :-((
Gruß
Christina


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> da surf ich doch nochmehr rum
> sitz doch schon wieder seit 2h am pc
> ok jetzt darf ich zum - zahnarzt auch mal abwechslung



Lese ich da eine Verweigerung? Ausrede? Neeee, kann ja gar nicht sein! Ob die die RR-Punkte zwei Mal einträgst oder nicht, ist doch wohl kein Thema, oder?


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Oktober 2009)

wenn ihr noch unbedingt jemand zum auffüllen braucht gerne wenn eine übrig ist kickt mich raus

oberammergau klingt gut aber....

da sind ja in der mitteldistanz kaum frauen bei der albgold warens wenigstens 63 in der mittleren.
ist doch peinlich auf dem podest zu stehen als einzige teilnehmerin ( so geschehen bei den w2  =ü50)


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Oktober 2009)

Schon gelistet!


----------



## apoptygma (5. Oktober 2009)

@Surfmoe:
Mein allererster in Sundern (30 km/730 Hm), das war im April 09 waren es 2:12 (was nen Mittelfeldplatz ind er Frauen-Gesamt schon ausmachte und nen 16. in meiner AK), Wickede (35,5 km....hab nochmal geschaut und 830 HM) Ende August in einer 2:02 , da wurde ich 4. meiner AK, wobei aber nur 8 Sen 1 Frauen am Start waren, die obendrein noch alle recht stark waren.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Oktober 2009)

@Becci: Danke gleichfalls. Langenberg war wirklich ein gelungener Saisonabschluß .



creatini schrieb:


> Hallo Tine,
> 
> am 18.10. gibt es in den Bückebergen eine CTF. Ist zwar kein Wettkampf, aber eine nette Ausfahrt unter Gleichgesinnten.
> Hier der Link http://www.adfc-niedersachsen.de/index.php?id=341
> ...



Danke für den Tip, allerdings werde ich da (wenn das Wetter passt) die RTF in Stukenbrock fahren. Das Rennrad will auch mal wieder aus dem Keller .

@Surfmoe: Fahr doch einfach erstmal so, wie es dir Spaß macht. Ich hätte für ein Training nach Plan gar nicht die Zeit. Wenn man Vollzeit arbeitet, ergeben sich da automatisch Einschränkungen. Außerdem ist es bei mir so, dass mir mein Körper meist sagt, wenn es genug ist. Da bleibt das Rad im Sommer auch schon mal eine ganze Woche stehen, weil ich keine Lust habe. Dann gibt es natürlich auch wieder Zeiten, wo ich jede freie Minute nutze um zu Biken. Der Radsport ist eben ein schönes Hobby, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wenn du sowohl lange, ruhige Touren für die Ausdauer als auch kurze schnelle Runden drehst, kommst du damit schon ein ganzes Stück weit. Wichtig ist auch halbwegs über den Winter zu kommen und nicht nur faul auf dem Sofa zu liegen. Da bieten sich auch alternative Sportarten an. Dann hat man es im Frühjahr einfacher wieder richtig fit zu werden.

@apoptygma: Wie bist du zu den Krücken gekommen? Ich durfte mich vor 2 Jahren auch mal für6 Wochen mit den Dingern abmühen. Wenigstens durfte ich auf der Rolle biken. 

Gruß Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> @Surfmoe: Fahr doch einfach erstmal so, wie es dir Spaß macht. Ich hätte für ein Training nach Plan gar nicht die Zeit. Wenn man Vollzeit arbeitet, ergeben sich da automatisch Einschränkungen. Außerdem ist es bei mir so, dass mir mein Körper meist sagt, wenn es genug ist. Da bleibt das Rad im Sommer auch schon mal eine ganze Woche stehen, weil ich keine Lust habe. Dann gibt es natürlich auch wieder Zeiten, wo ich jede freie Minute nutze um zu Biken. Der Radsport ist eben ein schönes Hobby, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Wenn du sowohl lange, ruhige Touren für die Ausdauer als auch kurze schnelle Runden drehst, kommst du damit schon ein ganzes Stück weit. Wichtig ist auch halbwegs über den Winter zu kommen und nicht nur faul auf dem Sofa zu liegen. Da bieten sich auch alternative Sportarten an. Dann hat man es im Frühjahr einfacher wieder richtig fit zu werden.



Keine Sorge.. einen richtigen Plan werd ich eh nicht haben.. aber ein wenig konsequenter könnte ich schon sein..


----------



## apoptygma (5. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> @apoptygma: Wie bist du zu den Krücken gekommen? Ich durfte mich vor 2 Jahren auch mal für6 Wochen mit den Dingern abmühen. Wenigstens durfte ich auf der Rolle biken.
> 
> Gruß Tine




Bänderdehnung, und/oder Sehne im Mittelfuss überzogen...ganz genaues weiss man nicht , das Röntgenbild sagte nix gebrochenes. Nach nunmehr 7 Tagen Gehhilfe gehts auch langsam, so das ich spätestens nächste Woche wieder langsam anfangen werde. Arzt meinte zwar ich sollte zwar nach 1 Woche wieder mehr belasten aber min. 3 Wochen ganz pausieren, DAS geht gar nicht......Ob ich aber am 20. schon das Vereins-Spinning mitnehme, lass ich mal offen. Nur am 24. ist Bike-Biathlon und Cross-Duathlon in Wetter/Ruhr, für beides bin ich gemeldet, das muss klappen


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bänderdehnung, und/oder Sehne im Mittelfuss überzogen...ganz genaues weiss man nicht , das Röntgenbild sagte nix gebrochenes. Nach nunmehr 7 Tagen Gehhilfe gehts auch langsam, so das ich spätestens nächste Woche wieder langsam anfangen werde. Arzt meinte zwar ich sollte zwar nach 1 Woche wieder mehr belasten aber min. 3 Wochen ganz pausieren, DAS geht gar nicht......Ob ich aber am 20. schon das Vereins-Spinning mitnehme, lass ich mal offen. Nur am 24. ist Bike-Biathlon und Cross-Duathlon in Wetter/Ruhr, für beides bin ich gemeldet, das muss klappen



Fies, gute Besserung und uebertreibs nicht..


----------



## apoptygma (5. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Fies, gute Besserung und uebertreibs nicht..



danke schön 

Ja, vor allem, weils aus nem simplen Antritt am Berg heraus nen Stich im Fuss gab.....

Nee nee, ich werd wie gesagt langsam beginnen, wenn ich die beiden Veranstaltungen am 24.10. hinter mir habe, is eh erstmal Pause und nur nen wenig Grundlage und mal wieder Fitness-Studio angesagt. Aber nach meiner Absage Langenberg MUSS ich noch ein Kräftemessen haben, fürs Ego und so


----------



## Honigblume (6. Oktober 2009)

*tataaaa* mein Rennbericht von meinem allerersten Rennen 

Der EntschluÃ steht fest

Nachdem meine Rennambitionen vor ein paar Jahren durch Diebstahl des Rades zunichte gemacht worden sind und das neu angeschaffte Bike als Schiffshupe sein Dasein fristete, dachte ich im Sommer daran den Langenberg-Marathon mit zu fahren, vorausgesetzt die Schiffshupe ist in den Griff zu bekommen.
Ende August, Anfang September habe ich die ohrenbetÃ¤ubenden Vibrationen endlich, nach 3 Jahren, in den Griff bekommen und so stand es fest, ich fahre den Marathon mit!
Da es mein erstes Rennen ist stand fÃ¼r mich fest, ich mÃ¶chte nur heil und ohne Pannen ankommen. 

Bereits einen Tag vor dem Rennen war ich furchtbar aufgeregt, ich weiÃ doch gar nicht wie so etwas ablÃ¤uft, was da auf mich zukommt, wird mir die Strecke liegen, werden die Mitfahrer etwa rumrÃ¼peln wenn man im Weg fÃ¤hrt.... Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen. 
Sonntag morgen machten wir uns auf den Weg, dort angekommen holte ich mir erst meine Startnummern und fuhr ein paar Meter in der Hoffnung die Aufregung wÃ¼rde sich etwas legen, Pustekuchen, schon beim einfachen einrollen war der Puls dermaÃen hoch dass ich der festen Ãberzeugung war einen neuen âRekordâ beim Max-Puls aufzustellen 

Punkt 10 fiel der StartschuÃ und der Pulk setzte sich in Bewegung, die EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde fand ich an sich schon knackig, wo findet man hier im Ruhrgebiet so einen lang gezogenen Anstieg? Dachte schon hier daran aufzuhÃ¶ren, der hohe Puls der kein bisschen runter gehen wollte machte mir arg zu schaffen. 
Endlich kam die Wende und es ging bergab zurÃ¼ck in den Ort, da ich quasi alle vor mir hatte feuerten die Zuschauer nur mich an, das war ein Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigender Moment, ich hatte Pipi in den Augen. Zum lange rumheulen war keine Zeit denn der Langenberg bleckte seine ZÃ¤hne! Es begann der Anstieg der harmlos anfing aber hinterher seine ZÃ¤hne zeigte! 
Als ich Seitenstiche bekam bin ich abgestiegen, waren sie wieder weg bin ich gefahren und dann kam SIE, die heiÃ ersehnte Verpflegungsstation, nach einer StÃ¤rkung und der Aufmunterung dass der Anstieg nun so gut wie geschafft sei, ging es nun weiter. Der Anstieg war aber leider immer noch nicht vorbei.... war so froh Ã¼ber die erste Abfahrt, endlich mal kurz verschnaufen.
Den Wurzeltrail durfte ich fast komplett schieben, fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr muss ich mir was gegen eine beschlagene Brille einfallen lassen, Brille abnehmen wÃ¤re keine gute Idee gewesen um dann wie ein Maulwurf da rumzustapfen ;-)
Weiter quÃ¤lte ich mich die immer wieder kehrenden Anstiege hoch, mehr als einmal dachte ich ans aufhÃ¶ren, aber noch mehr dachte ich daran durchzuhalten, mich durchzubeiÃen und es zu schaffen!
Nach der dritten Verpflegungsstation hieÃ es noch knapp 10 Kilometer und zwei Anstiege.... die Kilometer stimmten, aber es war ein einzig langer Anstieg, zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich schon so fix und foxi, dass ich peinlicherweise alles Ã¼ber 6% geschoben habe, ebenso wie die letzte Abfahrt.... meine Nerven lagen blank und auf den letzten Metern wollte ich nicht durch Unachtsamkeit stÃ¼rzen.
Es kam der heiÃ ersehnte Zieleinlauf, schnell noch abscannen, den âKassenbonâ in Empfang nehmen um dann von den Lieben, die mich hierhin begleitet haben, in Empfang genommen zu werden.
Mein Ziel heile und ohne Pannen anzukommen habe ich erreicht, ein tolles GefÃ¼hl durchgehalten zu haben, gerade nach der kurzen Vorbereitungszeit und die Grenzen aufgezeigt zu bekommen um sie dann doch zu Ã¼berwinden!


----------



## apoptygma (6. Oktober 2009)

Toller Bericht. Ich konnte es so nachfÃ¼hlen. Auch wenn ich in Sundern nur den letzten Trail bergab schieben musste (und da mal locker 5 Minuten liegen gelassen habe), da ich einfach keine Kraft mehr in den Armen, geschweige denn Konzentration hatte, kenn ich alles nur noch zu gut.

In Sundern hatte ich damals ab km 18 beidseitig WadenkrÃ¤mpfe, das treibt einen zwischen Aufgabe und endlich ankommen hin und her . Die Schmerzen waren Ã¼bel, mehrfach der Gedanke "Warum tust Du dir diese Sche.i.s.se in dem Alter noch an?" "Wie bescheuert muss man sein......?" Ich weiss allerdings auch nicht, wie es gewesen wÃ¤re, wenn ich recht weit hinten gelegen hÃ¤tte. Mein Antrieb war, immer noch welche am Berg zu schlucken, mit jedem "gefressenen" Fahrer steig meine Motivationskurve wieder  

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, wir beide sehen uns in Sundern am Start 







Honigblume schrieb:


> *tataaaa* mein Rennbericht von meinem allerersten Rennen
> 
> Der EntschluÃ steht fest
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## trhaflhow (8. Oktober 2009)

http://www.rsv-rosenheim-radcross.de/pageID_3969120.html

fährt da jemand mit?

klingt nach lustiger schlammschlacht zum saisonausklang
wenns wetter zu schlecht für was anderes ( zb klettern gardasee/tessin)ist fahr ich da mit


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

Cross? Also Rennradeln im Gelände? Klingt lustig, aber ich fürchte, ich bin in dieser Sache total unbedarft.

Wenn ich mein neues Enduro nehmen darf, mache ich mich. Da ist nix mit "Bike über Hindernisse heben", da ist Drüberbügeln angesagt!


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Oktober 2009)

bin sowas auch noch nie gefahren
man darf auch das mtb ( OHNE hörnchen-steht extra in der ausschreibung)nehmen


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> bin sowas auch noch nie gefahren
> man darf auch das mtb ( OHNE hörnchen-steht extra in der ausschreibung)nehmen



Echt?! Ist das noch gerecht? Oder unterschätze ich da die Crosser?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

Diese Altersklassenangabe fasziniert mich:



> (Jg. 93 u. älter)





Ach ja: Geht es die Treppen runter oder rauf?


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Diese Altersklassenangabe fasziniert mich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ichs bild so anschaue wohl rauf


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich fürchte auch. Schade, gell?


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Oktober 2009)

fährst auch mit?
also wir entscheiden kurzfristig
wird wohl nicht so voll werden


----------



## marcy2 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Teampartnerin für das 4h- Nightrace in Wiesbaden am 07.11. siehe www.rsc-wiesbaden.com.
Das Rennen wird auf der Crosserstrecke ausgetragen, 1 Runde vielleicht 2km lang. Ist schon schmierig die Strecke, wenn es nass sein sollte, aber ansonsten braucht man da nicht viel Fahrtechnik. Eine gute Lampe wäre gut.
Wäre schön, wenn sich jemand findet. Macht bestimmt einen riesen Spaß.

gruß marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2009)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine Teampartnerin für das 4h- Nightrace in Wiesbaden am 07.11. siehe www.rsc-wiesbaden.com.
> Das Rennen wird auf der Crosserstrecke ausgetragen, 1 Runde vielleicht 2km lang. Ist schon schmierig die Strecke, wenn es nass sein sollte, aber ansonsten braucht man da nicht viel Fahrtechnik. Eine gute Lampe wäre gut.
> ...




Das wäre mal geil...nur hab ich am 7.11. zum einen Geburtstag ;-) und zum anderen schon 2 Termine hier in der Ecke :-(. Aber viel Spass und viel Glück, das Du wen schnell findest.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Oktober 2009)

Duiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisburg 2010.......ich komme!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Duiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisburg 2010.......ich komme!



Nachdem man gerade mal zwei Sekunden zum Anmelden hatte, bevor ausgebucht war... - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## apoptygma (10. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nachdem man gerade mal zwei Sekunden zum Anmelden hatte, bevor ausgebucht war... - Glückwunsch!!



Ja, das war krass, und ich habs sogar geschafft, in der Zeit 3 Teams zu melden , mit Namen


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Oktober 2009)

Duisburg werde ich auch mitfahren.

Den Nightride in Wiesbaden fand ich ganz nett letztes Jahr, allerdings war es mir ein wenig zu kalt. Ich bin im 2er Frauenteam gefahren und nach 2 Runden haben wir gewechselt. Am Ende war der Dreck am Rad festgefroren und ich beinahe auch...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern auch festgestellt, dass ich ganz offensichtlich zu mädchenhaft für Winterfahrten - geschweige denn Rennen - bin...    Ich werde meine WP-Punkte wohl mit dem Freerider oder Singlespeeder (beide mit Flatpedals ausgestattet) mit Skianzug und Moonboots erkämpfen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das geht eigentlich. Solange man nicht stehen bleibt.
Ich bekomme nur kalte Füße, und gegen die will ich mir diesen Winter anständige beheizbare Sohlen für die Schuhe kaufen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Beheizte Sohlen oder zumindest solche, die "aufgeladen" werden können, hätte ich auch noch gern. Gibt´s wohl immer mal billig bei Tchibo. Ich achte jetzt mal drauf.

Ich friere eigentlich auch nur kurz nach dem Losfahren, dann aber leider wieder, wenn ich mal geschwitzt habe. Dann wird´s richtig fies, denn diese feuchte Kälte kannst Du partout nicht mehr loswerden. Habe jetzt ein neues Unterhemd probiert, das gestern ganz gut funktioniert hat. Mal sehen. Ich wäre eigentlich gern mal einen Wintermarathon gefahren. Ob das allerdings Sinn macht, wenn man so gut wie kein Immunsystem hat?


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Immunsystem wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Ein Wintermarathon läuft ja nicht davon. Was für ein Unterhemd war das denn?
Von den Tchibo-Sohlen habe ich auch gehört und wollte die evtl. ausprobieren. Sollte ich die entdecken kann ich Dir ja Bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sag Bescheid falls Du die siehst, ich bin auch ne Frierhippe und könnte sowas brauchen! 

Und was den Wintermarathon anbetrifft....lass es lieber, das ist es dann nun doch nicht wert!


----------



## jjules (15. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand richtig gute Handschuh Tipps?? Das ist meine große Schwachstelle...bin letzten Winter irgendwann mit den viel zu großen Handschuhen von meinem Freund gefahren. Und das waren einfach irgendwelche Zwar-nicht-snoboard-handschuhe-aber-fast-so-dick-Modelle. Viel Schalten war da nicht mehr..

..gute Unterhemden könnt ich allerdings auch mehr brauchen. Hab derzeit eins von Falke das echt gut ist. War auch nicht ganz billig.  So um die 60 in Kombi mit Hose... war das Geld aber wert.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jahrelang rumprobiert - sogar Neoprenhandschuhe getestet! Brutzeln im eigenen Saft, aber warm!    Mein Tipp: Egal welche Marke, aber eine mit Goretex Windstopper wählen! Da reichen dünne Handschuhe, weil der kalte Wind eben nicht mehr durchkommt.


----------



## Nevibikerin (18. Oktober 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> Hat jemand richtig gute Handschuh Tipps?? Das ist meine groÃe Schwachstelle...bin letzten Winter irgendwann mit den viel zu groÃen Handschuhen von meinem Freund gefahren. Und das waren einfach irgendwelche Zwar-nicht-snoboard-handschuhe-aber-fast-so-dick-Modelle. Viel Schalten war da nicht mehr..
> 
> ..gute Unterhemden kÃ¶nnt ich allerdings auch mehr brauchen. Hab derzeit eins von Falke das echt gut ist. War auch nicht ganz billig.  So um die 60â¬ in Kombi mit Hose... war das Geld aber wert.



Das Problem mit kalten HÃ¤nden/FÃ¼Ãen kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Habe diese (gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern)

http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radha...rhandschuh-P-R-O-Barrier-Lobster-schwarz.html

unter diesen Handschuhen trage ich noch dÃ¼nne Unterhandschuhe die dann erstmal den SchweiÃ auffangen kÃ¶nnen. Diese kann ich dann im Training wenn sie nass sind ausziehen und der Ãberhandschuh ist dann noch einigermaÃen trocken und warm. Oder noch ein 2. Paar mitnehmen in der Trikotasche zum wechseln.
Die Heizsohlen von Hotronic (weiÃ nicht ob man die Fa. so schreibt) und Tschibo sind echt gut. Neopren Ãberschuhe drÃ¼ber und du kannst das Wintertraining ohne kalte FÃ¼Ãe genieÃen.


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2009)

Nach meinem "ins Verletzungswasser gefallenen" Marathon übern  Langenberg, startet morgen mein letzter Wettkampf in diesem Jahr 

Ein Bike-Biathlon und ein Cross-Duathlon, beides in Wetter an der Ruhr (am heiligen Ort des Ruhrbike-Marathon.

Rad ist geputzt, Kette ist geschmiert, alles andere gechecked, mein Radel schaut mich grad treudoof auf dem Montageständer durch den Ikea-Raumteiler hindurch an 

Aufgeregt...hm, nee, ansich nicht, mal sehen .-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Pannenfreies und unfallfreies Rennen - und viel Spaß!  

Ein Tipp, den ich in Furtwangen (dummerweise nach dem Rennen!) bekommen habe und künftig auch immer beherzigen werde: Stell Dich (bei einem Marathon, für CC gilt ja eine spezielle Startaufstellung) nicht hinten an! Da tummeln sich meistens diejenigen, die fahrtechnisch eher als schlecht einzuschätzen sind. Und die machen einem dann bergab wie bergauf Probleme.   Lieber also eher vorn einordnen, sich dann auf den ersten Kilometern überholen lassen (oder auch nicht!  ) und dann die eigene Gruppe finden. Das passt dann.

Hau rein und erzähl, wie´s war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Pannenfreies und unfallfreies Rennen - und viel Spaß!
> 
> Ein Tipp, den ich in Furtwangen (dummerweise nach dem Rennen!) bekommen habe und künftig auch immer beherzigen werde: Stell Dich (bei einem Marathon, für CC gilt ja eine spezielle Startaufstellung) nicht hinten an! Da tummeln sich meistens diejenigen, die fahrtechnisch eher als schlecht einzuschätzen sind. Und die machen einem dann bergab wie bergauf Probleme.   Lieber also eher vorn einordnen, sich dann auf den ersten Kilometern überholen lassen (oder auch nicht!  ) und dann die eigene Gruppe finden. Das passt dann.
> 
> Hau rein und erzähl, wie´s war!




Danke Gina 

Ich habe bis dato immer den hinteren Block erwischt, weil ich immer zu spät zur Aufstellung kam *lach, weil ich was vergessen hatte, oder nochmal aufs Klo musste, oder oder....dazu kommt, das der Startschuss die Zeit laufen lässt, bis son Feld dann durch ist, haste 2-3 Minuten auf der Uhr :-(

Das wird morgen auf jeden Fall anders ;-), ist ja auch nur nen kleines Event und ich hoffe, das mein Läufer auch da ist und ich auch vernünftig mit nem 180er Puls schießen kann .-)

P.S.
Ich bin ja so ne fahrtechnische Vollplinse noch ;-)


----------



## Honigblume (24. Oktober 2009)

Viel Spaß  !!!


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Viel Spaß  !!!



Schmeiss dein Bike ins Auto und komm rüber, es sind noch Startplätze frei


----------



## Honigblume (24. Oktober 2009)

In welches Auto ?
Auto vom Freund wäre auch nicht verfügbar, er ist auf der Schufte heute.

Das wird nix heute.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> In welches Auto ?
> Auto vom Freund wäre auch nicht verfügbar, er ist auf der Schufte heute.
> 
> Das wird nix heute.



Oh das blöd :-(

na dann drück zumindest die Daumen 

Bin getz auch los.....


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein Bike-Biathlon ist ja mal was ganz anderes, berichte mal wie das so vor sich geht und wie es dir gefallen hat. Ich befürchte, dass ich da absolut nichts treffen würde. Nach dem letzten Rennen hatte ich so zittrige Hände, dass ich aufpassen musste nicht den warmen Tee zu verschütten, den ich im Ziel gereicht bekam .

Grüße Tine


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ein Bike-Biathlon ist ja mal was ganz anderes, berichte mal wie das so vor sich geht und wie es dir gefallen hat. Ich befürchte, dass ich da absolut nichts treffen würde. Nach dem letzten Rennen hatte ich so zittrige Hände, dass ich aufpassen musste nicht den warmen Tee zu verschütten, den ich im Ziel gereicht bekam .
> 
> Grüße Tine



Huhu zusammen!

Ich fasse zusammen: Sprintwettbewerbe sind nix für mich, ich weiss, warum ich immer diese guten 10 km zum warm fahren brauche. Blutgeschmack und Schmerzen inne Bronchien, Beine, die nicht richtig wollen (schon gar nicht sprinten) 

Schießen war das kleinste Problem, das ging ansich. Laut Auswertung hab ich mit nem Puls von 156 geschossen.

Am Ende wurde ich von allen Startern (19 meine ich) Drittletzte (1 Frau, wir waren nur mit 2 Frauen, dort... und 1 Mann noch hinter mir) mit einer Gesamtzeit von knapp 17 Minuten (für 5 km Radfahren und schiessen)  Die schnellsten sind da in 10 Minuten durch, Hammer.

Es waren jeweils 3 Runden fahren, liegend schiessen, wieder 3 Runden fahren, wieder schiessen und 3 Runden dann Ziel.

Ich hoffe, das der Crossduathlon gleich etwas besser wird...


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sprintwettbewerbe sind nix für mich, ich weiss, warum ich immer diese guten 10 km zum warm fahren brauche. Blutgeschmack und Schmerzen inne Bronchien, Beine, die nicht richtig wollen (schon gar nicht sprinten)



Ich habe das jahrelang geliebt (CC-Rennen)!  
Aber jetzt... Tja, das Alter. Man wird ruhiger, langsamer...


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

So, Bike-Biathlon und Cross-Duathlon hinter mir.

Was gelernt?
Leg Dich auf nem Cross-Duathlon auf keinen Fall mit Triathleten an  Mein lieber Scholli. Fahrtechnisch war ich ansich grenzwertig zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, für ein Kräftemessen langt das in dem Bereich aber noch lange nicht. Aber mit nem 19er Schnitt bin ich ganz zufrieden auf 12,12 km bei 38 Minuten und 278 HM.

Bike-Biathlon macht Laune. Wenn allerdings nur 2 Frauen antreten, hat man kaum Vergleichsmöglickeiten (auch wenn ich das Duell für mich entschieden habe) Aber auf die kurze Distanz von sage und Schreibe knapp 5 km reiss ich auch keine Latten vom Zaun, da sind die Herren der Schöpfung mit entsprechender Schnellkraft, und irgednwie waren es fast nur Vereins-MTB´ler, ganz klar auf der besseren Seite.

Aber es hat Laune gemacht, auch wenn ich mich speziell auf den letzten 2 km des Duathlos echt gefragt habe, warum ich mir dieses noch geben musste


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> auch wenn ich mich speziell auf den letzten 2 km des Duathlos echt gefragt habe, warum ich mir dieses noch geben musste



Die Frage aller Fragen: Warum? Wenn mal jemand eine grundlegende, also philosophisch-logische Antwort findet, möge er sie mir bitte für ein, zwei Stündchen leihen.  

Ansonsten:    Hey, ich war beim MTB-Marathon in Furtwangen 36ste Frau! Hinter mir kamen nicht mehr viele... (Aber noch einige Männer!   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Oktober 2009)

muirana schrieb:


> Ja, sag Bescheid falls Du die siehst, ich bin auch ne Frierhippe und könnte sowas brauchen!



Tchibo hat ab nächste Woche Skiklamotten, da sind auch beheizte Einlegesohlen dabei für 35 Euro


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Tchibo hat ab nächste Woche Skiklamotten, da sind auch beheizte Einlegesohlen dabei für 35 Euro



Schon bestellt!  

(Wirf das doch auch mal ins große Rund´! Sonst entgeht es wieder der Einen, die uns dann den ganzen Winter die Ohren vollfriert...   )


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ins große Rund'?


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, mach doch einen Thread auf! Wir haben Platz genug, müssen nicht sparen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2009)

Ich hab dieses Jahr mal den Spessartbike (Frammersbach) ausprobiert. Ist alles dabei, Schotter, Trails, ein fieser Uphill (20% Steigung über mehr als 4 km) im letzten Streckendrittel und viele leckere schlammige Abfahrten. Hatte die Mittelstrecke mit 64 km/1600 HM genommen. Bin es gemütlich angegangen, da ich die Strecke noch nicht kannte. War ok, hat mit 4:20 für den 8. Platz in meiner Rentnerklasse gereicht und fürs Mittelfeld in der Gesamtwertung.

Den Spessartbike nehm ich den nächstes Jahr wieder.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Biebergemünd? Der steht für nächstes Jahr mit auf dem Wunschzettel.

Warscheinlich werde ich aber nur die Kurzstrecken fahren. Muss mir nächstes Jahr mitten in der Saison ein wenig Metall rausoperieren lassen, da wird die Kondition etwas auf der Strecke bleiben (und beim Spessartbike bleibt einem bei der Kurzstrecke der Grabig, das ist dieser fiese Uphill, erspart ).


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

Ich habe mich heute für Offenburg angemeldet! Und Tegernsee würde mir auch gefallen. Und Kirchzarten. Nun müsste ich nur noch gut durch den Winter kommen...


----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute für Offenburg angemeldet! Und Tegernsee würde mir auch gefallen. Und Kirchzarten. Nun müsste ich nur noch gut durch den Winter kommen...



Dat wirste.....*tonneweise Energie und Zuversicht rüberjag*! Haushalte nur mit deinen Kräften, der Winter ist lang genug um fit zu bleiben und weiter zu werden 

Hab nen schönen Wochenanfang Gina!


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Ich bin angemeldet!!!  

Am 16. Mai 2010 starte ich in Offenburg - zwar "nur" die 32 Kilometer, aber ich finde das angesichts der 820 Höhenmeter und der frühen Jahreszeit (und meiner Vorhaben den Winter über) nicht allzu schlecht. 

Wie sieht´s bei Euch aus? Offenburg und Kirchzarten sind schnell ausgebucht! Also ran an den Speck!


----------



## Female (3. November 2009)

Zählen Abwärts-Spass-Rennen auch? 
Ich habe eigentlich mit Wettkämpfen abgeschlossen. Nach 10 Jahren im Spitzensport (nicht biken) habe ich eingesehen, dass mir schlichtweg das Nervenkostüm für den Wettkampf-Sport fehlt.
Auf dem Bike bin ich deshalb nur noch spasseshalber und ambitionslos an Rennen anzutreffen - gerne auch im Winter, beispielsweise in Saas Fee beim Allalin Glacier BikeDownhill oder in Davos bei der FearNada.
Dieses Jahr bin ich das erste Mal die BikeAttack in der Lenzerheide gefahren (20 km, 2000 hm downhill, 140 uphill) - allerdings auch ohne grosse Ambitionen. Finishen war die Devise und schon dieses Ziel hatte es in sich. Nächstes Mal bin ich aber wieder dabei. Vielleicht ein bisschen ambitionierter. 
Jaja, ich bin ein Weichei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (3. November 2009)

Bike Attack wird es kommendes Jahr leider nicht geben siehe hier:
http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53


----------



## Female (3. November 2009)

Tatü schrieb:


> Bike Attack wird es kommendes Jahr leider nicht geben siehe hier:
> http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53



Habs gesehen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2009)

Downhillrennen?  





Klingt nett...


----------



## tantemucki (30. Januar 2010)

*Trans Germany*
Fährt eine von Euch mit? 
Ich steh immer noch auf der Warteliste 
Wenn sich noch ne Einzelfahrerin findet könnten wir uns evtl. zusammentun zwecks Unterkunft, falls ich noch reinrutsche.


----------



## jjules (30. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei! Brauch auch noch Unterkünfte...


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2010)

Ihr fahrt die TG?!?! Wow...    

Dann komme ich definitiv gucken. Ist ja nicht weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (1. Februar 2010)

> Dann komme ich definitiv gucken. Ist ja nicht weit...



Jaaaaaa bitte!! Das wär cool!


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Februar 2010)

ich hab mich dafür angemeldet. wird bestimmt lustig

http://www.sommer-biathlon.de/
hoffe es hat noch jemand lust
ich starte einzel und mixt

habe ja schon biathlonerfahrung

siehe post 104 und 109

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427862&page=5


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2010)

Darf ich mit dem Bogen antreten? Damit treffe ich wenigstens hin und wieder... (Wenn ich mal wieder zum Trainieren käme!  )


----------



## Ene_mene (6. Februar 2010)

Hay Mädels!

Fährt hier auch einer 4x-Rennen???

Würde gerne an Ostern nach Radebeul zum Trainigscamp fahren und wollte mal hören ob sich auch andere Mädels dafür interessieren?!

Gruß Julia


----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich hab mich dafür angemeldet. wird bestimmt lustig
> 
> http://www.sommer-biathlon.de/
> hoffe es hat noch jemand lust
> ...



Sehr geil, schade,d as es so weit weg ist.

Ich habe ja an nem Bike-Biathlon teilgenommen, das war aber eher probeweise in der Veranstaltungsdurchführung, mit nur Kurzsprintrunden, was mir ja gar nicht lag (auch wenn ich das teil Schlussendlich bei den Frauen gewonnen habe, aber da ja nur 2 dabei waren *hehe)

11km Runde wäre dann schon eher was für mich...schade!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2010)

Darf ich mich als Mann gerade hier mal einklinken? Habe eben diesen Thread entdeckt und erlaube mir auf meine Galerie im Cross Country Unterforum hinzuweisen (siehe Link in meiner Signatur). Da verbeuge ich mich gerade tief vor den Mädels im CC Rennzirkus. Bin auch schon wieder weg!


----------



## Honigblume (6. Februar 2010)

Deine Galerie kenn ich bereits, viele tolle Bilder dabei


----------



## marcy2 (6. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Darf ich mich als Mann gerade hier mal einklinken? Habe eben diesen Thread entdeckt und erlaube mir auf meine Galerie im Cross Country Unterforum hinzuweisen (siehe Link in meiner Signatur). Da verbeuge ich mich gerade tief vor den Mädels im CC Rennzirkus. Bin auch schon wieder weg!



Klasse, danke für den Link. kannte ich noch garnicht.


----------



## radfee2000 (16. April 2010)

Die Fotogalerie ist wirklich super.  
Ich kriege immer richtig Herzklopfen, wenn ich die Start-Bilder sehe. Macht schon richtig Lust auf die Saison!!! 

Gibt es hier eigentlich Mädels, die die NRW-Trophy mitfahren? Habe mich erstmal ganz klein (Kurzdistanz) für Sundern angemeldet...


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

Die Saison beginnt...  

...bei mir in *Offenburg am 16. Mai*. Wer ist noch am Start? Claudia und ich werden nur die kurze Runde fahren, es ist einfach noch sehr früh im Jahr und ich bin noch nicht fit genug für mehr als zwei Stunden in flotterer Gangart (und ob für die, stellt sich auch erst noch raus...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

@petejupp:  Klar sind Deine Bilder bekannt - und genial!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. April 2010)

Hier ist ja nichts los, hat bei euch die Saison noch nicht begonnen? Bei mir ging es gestern endlich wieder los, WarmUp-Marathon in Hellental, bestes Wetter, Sonne satt und bis 20°C. Es war zwar echt anstrengend und als ich nach 55 km in der prallen Sonne nochmal einen steilen Wiesenanstieg hoch musste, hätte ich am liebsten mein Bike ins Gras gelegt und mich daneben  aber im Ziel ging es mir dann wieder gut und die Freude über das Erreichte ließ die Strapazen in den Hintergrund treten. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen die 61,2 km in 3 Stunden zu fahren und hab's in 2:52:20 geschafft. Die nächsten Rennen können kommen!

Hier zwei Bilder vom Rennen:







MfG Tine


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Die Fotogalerie ist wirklich super.
> Ich kriege immer richtig Herzklopfen, wenn ich die Start-Bilder sehe. Macht schon richtig Lust auf die Saison!!!
> 
> Gibt es hier eigentlich Mädels, die die NRW-Trophy mitfahren? Habe mich erstmal ganz klein (Kurzdistanz) für Sundern angemeldet...



Jup 

Fahre die MItteldistanz Samstag in Sundern, auch meine Premiere auf dieser Distanz, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Tolle Zeit 

Glückwunsch!!!





Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nichts los, hat bei euch die Saison noch nicht begonnen? Bei mir ging es gestern endlich wieder los, WarmUp-Marathon in Hellental, bestes Wetter, Sonne satt und bis 20°C. Es war zwar echt anstrengend und als ich nach 55 km in der prallen Sonne nochmal einen steilen Wiesenanstieg hoch musste, hätte ich am liebsten mein Bike ins Gras gelegt und mich daneben  aber im Ziel ging es mir dann wieder gut und die Freude über das Erreichte ließ die Strapazen in den Hintergrund treten. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen die 61,2 km in 3 Stunden zu fahren und hab's in 2:52:20 geschafft. Die nächsten Rennen können kommen!
> 
> Hier zwei Bilder vom Rennen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Echinopsis (21. April 2010)

Danke  Ich drücke allen, die am WE in Sundern starten die Daumen . Bin am Sa auf einer RTF, mal was für die Grundlage tun, und So KamiCup, Sprintrennen auf einer festen MTB-Strecke. 
Über einen Start in Sundern hab ich auch nachgedacht, war aber arg  spät dran und hatte auf einen Start aus einem hinteren Startblock keine Lust, da steckt man ja direkt im Stau und verliert massig Zeit 

MfG Tine


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Danke  Ich drücke allen, die am WE in Sundern starten die Daumen . Bin am Sa auf einer RTF, mal was für die Grundlage tun, und So KamiCup, Sprintrennen auf einer festen MTB-Strecke.
> Über einen Start in Sundern hab ich auch nachgedacht, war aber arg  spät dran und hatte auf einen Start aus einem hinteren Startblock keine Lust, da steckt man ja direkt im Stau und verliert massig Zeit
> 
> MfG Tine



Na in den Bereichen, wo Du fährst, will ich ja noch hin (irgendwann, mit ganz viel WILL WILL WLL) , da is bei mir der Block noch völlig egal 

Viel Spass am WE


----------



## jjules (22. April 2010)

79km in 02:55 ... juhu.. auf geht's Mädelz! Spaß macht's das bolzen!
Ist ne totale Droge das biken!


----------



## JarJarBings (23. April 2010)

da habt ihr ja einiges vor, ich drücke allen die daumen. 
ich hab letztes jahr in 2 rennen wettkampfluft geschnuppert (erbeskopf, ischgl) und war mit meinem mann bei einem cc-rennen (das ist mehr so sein ding), so dass ich hochmotiviert in diese saison gestartet bin, aber mich verlässt langsam der mut.  weiß gar nicht so genau, warum.
ich werd wohl erst mal bei den traigämsen das techniktraining machen und danach entscheiden, was und ob. 
grundsätzlich bin ich auch eher der "längere-strecken-typ", ich brauch 10-15km, bis ich rund laufe. aber länger als 3-max 4h sitze ich auch nicht gern auf dem rad. 
geplant hatte ich: offenburg (fällt aus wg techniktraining), saarschleife, ultrabike schwarzwald, erbeskopf, ischgl, IGB-marathon. schau'n mer mal.... 



> 79km in 02:55 ... juhu.. auf geht's Mädelz! Spaß macht's das bolzen!
> Ist ne totale Droge das biken!





> Ich hatte mir vorgenommen die 61,2 km in 3 Stunden zu fahren und hab's in 2:52:20 geschafft.



R.E.S.P.E.K.T.!!!!


----------



## radfee2000 (23. April 2010)

Jawoll, Kompliment an beide! Das sind ja Traumzeiten

Aber egal wie schnell, (starte eh von gaaanz hinten), ich freue mir schon ein bis zwei Beine ab, dass es morgen wieder losgeht und hoffe nur, ohne Plattfuss und ohne allzu viele Schrammen ins Ziel zu fahren.

JUHU - ADRENALIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (24. April 2010)

Bin wohlbehalten aus Sundern wieder daheim angekommen, keinen Plattfuß gehabt und mein Ziel hab ich erreicht.
Hat Spaß gemacht, werd mir gleich noch die Beine ausstrampeln gehen, also ich mein fahren.


----------



## radfee2000 (25. April 2010)

Jupp, war ein sehr schöner Auftakt in Sundern! 

Kein Platten, keine Blessuren und ich habe meine persönliche Zielzeit erreicht. Anschliessend noch nette Leute kennengelernt und den Tag gebührend gefeiert...

Großes Lob noch an den Veranstalter. 
So eine Menge Fahrer und trotzdem (fast) reibungsloser Ablauf. 
Das steht 2011 auf jeden Fall wieder auf meiner Liste.

So, gleich den sonnigen Tag noch mit einer lockeren Runde genießen.
CU in Hagen...


----------



## anna94 (25. April 2010)

Hallo , 
darf mich nun auch zu euch gesellen 
Bin glücklich und zufrieden aus Sundern zurück , und es hätte für mich persönlich nicht besser laufen können . 
Kein Platten , kein Sturz und mein Ziel anzukommen habe ich auch erreicht (dank eines Teamkollegen )
Bin super zufrieden , und die Stimmung vor Ort war super . 
Alles in allem ein rundum gelungenes Rennen 
FunMarathon : Zeit : 2:00:17
                    Gesamt. : 371
                    Frauen : 30.
                    AK. : 5 Platz

Ich hoffe , dass alle heil durchs Ziel gekommen sind .

LG Anna


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2010)

anna94 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> darf mich nun auch zu euch gesellen
> Bin glücklich und zufrieden aus Sundern zurück , und es hätte für mich persönlich nicht besser laufen können .
> Kein Platten , kein Sturz und mein Ziel anzukommen habe ich auch erreicht (dank eines Teamkollegen )
> ...



Und vor allem ne tolle Zeit 

Ja heil ja halbweg, ohne Pannen, ohne Sturz, aber nicht zufrieden, beiweitem nicht. Aber, das muss ich getz abhaken, sonst steig ich nie wieder aufs Rad.

Aber die Orga und das drumherum waren wieder einmal spitze in Sundern.


----------



## radfee2000 (25. April 2010)

anna94 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> darf mich nun auch zu euch gesellen
> Bin glücklich und zufrieden aus Sundern zurück , und es hätte für mich persönlich nicht besser laufen können .
> Kein Platten , kein Sturz und mein Ziel anzukommen habe ich auch erreicht (dank eines Teamkollegen )
> ...


 
Wie cool ist das denn?! 
Du warst ja nur einen Wimpernschlag entfernt von mir. Hätte leider aber auch keiner Kraft mehr gehabt, mich noch umzudrehen 
Bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit
Zeit: 2:00:13
Frauen: 29.
AK: 10. 

 (mir scheint es, als würden die Ladies mit dem Alter immer schneller?! vielleicht profitiere ich auch eines Tages davon )


----------



## anna94 (25. April 2010)

Hi , 
ist ja lustig xD . 
Obwohl die Zeitabnahme irgendwie nicht 100% richtig sein kann . War zum Beispiel vorm Teamkollegen und jetzt bin ich 3 Plätze hinter ihm ?!
Naja finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm , hätte nie gedacht das ich das Ziel überhaupt erreiche 
War aber auf jedenfall nicht das letzte Rennen .

LG Anna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (25. April 2010)

Ja, da gab es wohl Verwirrung.  Nachmittags hatten einige, aber nicht alle Fahrer Topzeiten, nämlich minus 15 Minuten. Deshalb gab es auch keine Siegerehrung um 14 Uhr.
Spät abends waren die Ergebnisse online aber richtig. Heute ist noch eine dazwischen gerutscht mit einer 50tausender Nummer. Alles sehr merkwürdig...
Aber mein Gerät sagt auch genau 2 Stunden, also soweit ok.
Habe gerade den Garmin ausgewertet und bin auf jeden Fall Gewinnerin , weil ich mit einem Durchschnittspuls von 158 bpm überlebt habe... erschreckend, ich wusste nicht, das mein Herz das 2 h aushalten kann


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Ja, da gab es wohl Verwirrung.  Nachmittags hatten einige, aber nicht alle Fahrer Topzeiten, nämlich minus 15 Minuten. Deshalb gab es auch keine Siegerehrung um 14 Uhr.
> Spät abends waren die Ergebnisse online aber richtig. Heute ist noch eine dazwischen gerutscht mit einer 50tausender Nummer. Alles sehr merkwürdig...
> Aber mein Gerät sagt auch genau 2 Stunden, also soweit ok.
> Habe gerade den Garmin ausgewertet und bin auf jeden Fall Gewinnerin , weil ich mit einem Durchschnittspuls von 158 bpm überlebt habe... erschreckend, ich wusste nicht, das mein Herz das 2 h aushalten kann



158 fahr ich ja fast noch Grundlage *hehe

D-Puls bei mir 176


----------



## radfee2000 (26. April 2010)

@Anna
...wenn dein Kollege im Block hinter dir gestartet ist, hätte er bei gleichem Zieleinlauf die bessere Zeit...!
Da vermute ich doch, dass du ein dunkelblaues Trikot und blonde Zöpfe hattest...? 

@apoptygma
...das erklärt wohl auch den Bodennebel auf den letzten 10 km...
scheint jedenfalls noch mehr zu gehen, wenn du das auch überlebt hast

Wie fandet ihr denn das allgemeine Überholverhalten? Ich hätte es begrüßt, wenn die Raser wenigstens mal "Links" gerufen hätten...


----------



## Vaena (26. April 2010)

Hoi,

bei mir hat die Saison vor ner Woche begonnen.
Ich bin bei der Jean Racine die 80km Schleife (2400Höhenmeter und 90% Trails) mitgefahren.
Schicke Sache  

Bericht gibts hier: http://le-saucisson.blogspot.com/2010/04/mit-den-vorderfussen.html

Für nächste Woche ist die CTF in Homburg (mal wieder in die Heimat) geplant und Ende Mai wird dann die Mittelstrecke beim Saarschleifen Bikemarathon gefahren.

...also falls das Fahrrad das durchhält. Ich hab für dieses Jahr leider schon die zweite X9 zerlegt


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> @Anna
> ...wenn dein Kollege im Block hinter dir gestartet ist, hätte er bei gleichem Zieleinlauf die bessere Zeit...!
> Da vermute ich doch, dass du ein dunkelblaues Trikot und blonde Zöpfe hattest...?
> 
> ...



Also allgemein muss ich sagen, das ich das Benehmen auf der Strecke in diesem Jahr noch wesentlich besser fand als in letzten  Ich habe viele ansagen hören (im Eifer des Gefechtes überhört man das auch mal gern)

Ja, überlebt hab ich so grade, die km ab 45 waren die übelsten....ich werd erstmal gleich die Bilder vom Sportografen sichten


----------



## anna94 (26. April 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> @Anna
> ...wenn dein Kollege im Block hinter dir gestartet ist, hätte er bei gleichem Zieleinlauf die bessere Zeit...!
> Da vermute ich doch, dass du ein dunkelblaues Trikot und blonde Zöpfe hattest...?



Hi , 
ah okay , dann nehme ich meine Aussage zurück , dann stimmt es wieder . 
Hatte aber ein rot / weißes Trikot an mit schwarzer Aufschrift 
Blonder Zopf stimmt allerdings 

Sportograf Bilder hab ich auch schon geguckt , mal abgesehen davon das ich ziemlich dumm gucke , sind sie sehr gut geworden 

LG Anna


----------



## Honigblume (26. April 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Wie fandet ihr denn das allgemeine Überholverhalten? Ich hätte es begrüßt, wenn die Raser wenigstens mal "Links" gerufen hätten...




Im großen und ganzen wars ok. Bis auf 2,3 die gar nichts gerufen haben sondern schnibbelnderweise überholt haben


----------



## anna94 (7. Mai 2010)

Huhu , 
zwar ein bisschen spät , aber hier noch zwei Fotos von Sundern .
Fotos sind von Sportograf 
Und bitte beim Anblick der Fotos keinen Schock bekommen 










LG Anna


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2010)

Moin Anna,

warum sollten wir beim Anblick der Photos einen Schock bekommen? Die sind doch gut geworden. Oder stört es dich, dass dein Gesicht eine ähnliche Farbe hat wie dein Trikot? Da kann ich absolut mithalten , eigentlich müsste man mich schon aus großer Entfernung leuchten sehen.

MfG Tine


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Mai 2010)

Ist jemand von Euch am Sonntag in Offenburg am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (10. Mai 2010)

Sorry, du bist leider sooo weit weg im Süden...

Nach der CTF gestern (autschn Beine - warum fahr ich die auch wie ein Rennen?) muss ich leider noch 3 Wochen aufs nächste Event warten.

Wünsch dir aber viel Erfolg  und eine schöne Veranstaltung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Mai 2010)

Zurück aus Offenburg. 2:10 Stunden brachten mich auf den 10. Platz meiner Altersklasse und den 47. Gesamtrang. Rennberichte gibt´s in meinem Blog. In drei Wochen wird der Tegernsee gerockt!


----------



## MelleD (17. Mai 2010)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Nach der CTF gestern (autschn Beine - warum fahr ich die auch wie ein Rennen?) muss ich leider noch 3 Wochen aufs nächste Event warten.


 
Da war ich dabei, ich war noch nie so fertig wie danach... 

@Bergradlerin
Hut ab  Wenn ich weiß, dass es nen Rennen ist, dann würd ich mich so auspowern am Anfang, könnts mir garnicht einteilen. 
Respekt! (Alltaaaaa )

Tegernsee ist einfach traumhaft da.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> @Bergradlerin
> Hut ab  Wenn ich weiß, dass es nen Rennen ist, dann würd ich mich so auspowern am Anfang, könnts mir garnicht einteilen.



Ich hatte einen Durchschnittspuls von 164!


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Zurück aus Offenburg. 2:10 Stunden brachten mich auf den 10. Platz meiner Altersklasse und den 47. Gesamtrang. Rennberichte gibt´s in meinem Blog. In drei Wochen wird der Tegernsee gerockt!



Respekt


----------



## Nuala (17. Mai 2010)




----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Gina , ich finde es super, dass du das so durchziehst! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es weiterhin läuft.

Ich hab am Samstag im Matsch gespielt, "Race to Sky" CC-Rennen in Boffzen bei Höxter. Der Wetterbericht lag leider voll daneben, es hat den ganzen Tag geregnet bei 6 bis 7°C, einfach scheußlich. Das war absolut nicht mein Wetter, viel zu kalt. Nach 20 Minuten warten im Startblock war dann auch noch das Warmfahren vergebens. Zum Glück soll es zu Pfingsten endlich besser werden.







Grüße Tine


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Mai 2010)

Au Mist! Wir hatten Glück, es war trocken und auch die Strecke war bis auf Teilabschnitte perfekt fahrbar. Diese Teilabschnitte habe ich einfach mit Vollgas überwunden mit dem Hintergedanken, dass ich schneller weniger nass und schlammig werde... Blöde Idee!  

Wir haben uns in unseren Startblock erst kurz vor dem Start gedrückt. Ich rolle das Feld ohnehin lieber von hinten auf (und bleibe dann dummerweise auch hinten  ).


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2010)

Moin Mädels,

nachdem das Wetter ja neulich so mies und kalt war,gab es am Samstag das komplette Kontrastprogramm, 22°C, viel Sonne und eine knochentrockne Strecke (bis auf eine Bachdurchfahrt) beim Cross Country Rennen in Kollerbeck:

Der Anstieg direkt vorm Ziel hatte es in sich:




Die letzten Meter vorm Ziel:




Anschließend gab es sogar noch zwei kurze Interviews mit Vertretern der Lokalpresse, ganz neue Erfahrung  So machen MTB-Rennen Spaß. Leider regnet es jetzt mal wieder und die Aussichten fürs Wochenende sind eher durchwachsen. Möglich, dass es dann wieder Schlammbilder gibt.

Was machen eure Rennaktivitäten? Es ist so ruhig hier.

Grüße Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Mädels,

der Countdoun läuft. Nur noch paar Tage bis zur Trans Germany. Obwohl ich lieber storniert hätte, angesichts der vielen Asphaltpassagen. Ich fahre ja gerne Straße, aber doch nicht mit MTB. 
Ich bin echt unschlüssig der Reifenwahl wegen. Slicks müßten eigentlich reichen oder höchstens RacingRalph. Ist noch jemand dort von euch? 

marcy


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Mai 2010)

ich werd wohl am sonntag den saarschleifenmarathon fahren und hab mich für eine bike+help veranstaltung am 2.6. angemeldet. mehr ist im moment nicht wirklich geplant...
viel spass bei der trans germany, marcy.


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Mai 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt unschlüssig der Reifenwahl wegen. Slicks müßten eigentlich reichen oder höchstens RacingRalph.



Mach´s vom Wetter abhängig! RR bei Nässe sind nicht wirklich eine Empfehlung...


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Mai 2010)

Wer von Euch startet am Tegernsee am 6.6.?


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

JarJar: Bist du an der Saarschleife gestartet?
Ich bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren...war eine ganz schöne Plackerei bei dem Wetter.

Am ersten richtigen Anstieg hab ich mich geärgert: Warum müssen die Leuts denn dreispurig schieben und können nicht eine Spur für die freilassen, die das Ding hochfahren wollen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Juni 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> Am ersten richtigen Anstieg hab ich mich geärgert: Warum müssen die Leuts denn dreispurig schieben und können nicht eine Spur für die freilassen, die das Ding hochfahren wollen?



Schlimmer sind die, die auf den einspurigen Abfahrten schieben! Dann wird´s teilweise richtig gefährlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

Vaena schrieb:


> JarJar: Bist du an der Saarschleife gestartet?
> Ich bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren...war eine ganz schöne Plackerei bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Am ersten richtigen Anstieg hab ich mich geärgert: Warum müssen die Leuts denn dreispurig schieben und können nicht eine Spur für die freilassen, die das Ding hochfahren wollen?



nee, ich war ja nicht gemeldet und kam nicht in die hufe am sonntag morgen, und plötzlich *huch* wars zu spät. 
meine freundin ist aber gefahren, ist zweite auf der kurzstrecke geworden, und hat sowas ähnlich berichtet.
ich lauf ja auch ab und an, aber ich blockier die strecke nicht, ist doch selbstverständlich eigentlich...

gestern war ich dann zum bike and help, das war total klasse.  66km, 900hm zwar nur, aber schlammig ohne ende, so dass ich auf meine 4h fahrtzeit richtig stolz bin.  aber gestern nachmittag musste ich dann mal kurz die couch benutzen, diese schlammtrails, die aus meinem nobby slicks machten, waren schon kräftezehrend.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Und? Wer war denn nun am Tegernsee? Außer mir... Mein Rennbericht steht wie immer im Blog. Fotos folgen, wenn der Sportograf seinen Job zu meiner Zufriedenheit erledigt hat.


----------



## JarJarBings (7. Juni 2010)

hier ein foto von der schlammschlacht letzten mittwoch:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666329]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Könnte man so auf nen Cover draufknallen


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Wie schafft man/frau es nur, beim Rennen zu grinsen? Ich kotze immer nur...


----------



## JarJarBings (7. Juni 2010)

danke. 
es war ja kein rennen im eigentlichen sinne. aber ich muss eh meist lachen, wenn die sportografen da sitzen und einen so anfeuern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juni 2010)

Ich net. Wenns bergauf geht, man dass Gefühl hat, dass die Oberschenkel gleich platzen und dann die Anfeuerungsrufe kommen, denk ich immer: "könnt ihr nicht einfach die Klappe halten!?" Irgendwo in meinem Fotoalbum müsste noch so ein Bild sein, wo ich ziemlich grimmig gucke. Das hat mein Freund gemacht während er mich angefeuert hat und den hab ich in dem Moment ziemlich angeraunzt.
Hab mich aber hinterher entschuldigt.


----------



## Vaena (8. Juni 2010)

Schön ist auch der Zuschauerruf: "Guck mal die kann noch lachen". Einmal hab ich zurückgerufen:"Das ist kein Lachen, das ist ein Krampf in der Gesichtsmuskulatur" 

An der Saarschleife hab ich auch versucht zu lachen....auch als ich gleichzeitig über den Lenker abgestiegen bin... leider hat der Fotograf Angst um seine Kamera bekommen ...Rennbericht übrigens hier:http://le-saucisson.blogspot.com/2010/06/saaschleifen-schamm-schlacht.html


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Juni 2010)

nee, in der liga, in der ich mitfahr, kann ich noch lachen. 
wobei, letztes jahr war ich auch noch eher angespannt, zumindest in ischgl bei der zielankunft. 
boah, du bist über den lenker abgestiegen?


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Juni 2010)

p.s. weltklasse deinrennbericht! 
und coole zeit, unsere kollegen waren alle deutlich langsamer als letztes jahr, bei dem wetter kein wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Juni 2010)

Kurze Runde am Tegernsee in 2:10 Stunden - exakt so lang wie in Offenburg. Wenn das meine Standardzeit wird, wechsle ich auf die Langdistanzen...


----------



## JarJarBings (14. Juli 2010)

so, ich bin trotz hitze am sonntag den erbeskopfmarathon gefahren. *ächz*
heiß geht ja gar net, meine toleranzgrenze liegt bei 25 grad maximal...
mein mann sollte mich "scheuchen", der hatte aber selbst genug mit der hitze zu kämpfen, so dass ich VOR ihm oben war, aber runter hat er mich halt immer eingeholt und somit war er ca 4 minuten vor mir im ziel, hat aber vor der linie gewartet, bis ich drüber bin, weil ich, wie er dem typ dort erklärte, schlicht die bessere gewesenen sei und ich es verdient hätte, vor ihm ins ziel zu kommen. ist das nicht süß? 
2h32 hab ich gebraucht, zwar 21min schneller als letztes jahr, aber ich hab gehofft, 2h15 zu schaffen.  allerdings hab ich auch an jeder verpflegung halt gemacht dieses jahr, hab wasser en masse getrunken und über mich gekippt...
17. von 34 bin ich und irgendwie reizt mich jetzt die rennatmosphäre doch wieder.


----------



## MelleD (16. Juli 2010)

Sehr süß von deinem Schatz! Macht nicht jeder!


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juli 2010)

ooohh.....das ist ja richtig coool!


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Februar 2011)

so, das erste ziel für 2011 ist gesetzt:
habe mich heute bei meinem ersten marathon angemeldet. 
erstmal nur für die kleinste runde beim mtb festival am *tegernsee*.
sind denn hier noch ein paar mädels die dort mitfahren, die evtl. auch aus der nähe *rosenheim* sind?? dass man vorher mal zusammen biken oder sogar "trainieren" könnte?
bzw. wo fahrt ihr in diesem jahr noch mit? 
mich würde noch der kitzalpbike interessieren und/oder die salzkammergut trophy!
hole den thread mal wieder hervor


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Februar 2011)

hallo!
Wir fahren auch zum Tergensee und ich überlege, diese (aller)kleinste Runde mal mitzufahren, einfach mal so... damit ich nicht den ganzen Tag da rumstehe und mich langweile


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. März 2011)

so, jetzt bin ich auch angemeldet, dann können wir ja während der kleinen Runde einen Plausch halten, dafür ist sie doch gedacht, oder?


----------



## chayenne06 (26. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> so, jetzt bin ich auch angemeldet, dann können wir ja während der kleinen Runde einen Plausch halten, dafür ist sie doch gedacht, oder?



hört sich gut an!! 
freu mich!! dann lern ich dich mal kennen 
hoffe nur dass es zum plausch reicht,  bei meiner null kondition


----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Hallo Mädls,
super dann werden es mehr Frauen am Start! Nur auf! Macht Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. April 2011)

bist Du auch dabei?

Zur Belohnung habe ich mit meiner Anmeldung heute ein Paar Handschuhe gewonnen


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2011)

neeeee oder???
super, du hast handschuhe gewonnen! super!!! ich habs nur gelesen-tja, war ja schon angemeldet  
musst dann aber zeigen wie sie aussehen!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2011)

so- sind heute die A Runde vom tegernsee marathon probegefahren. ist locker zu machen. anstieg dürfte keine probleme machen- außer die leute vor einem schieben...
liegt viel bzw.das meiste im schatten- toll wenns heiß ist! 
wird sicherlich ein super event!!
wer fährt noch mit???


----------



## tantemucki (22. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr auch mit!!!! Was habt ihr denn für eine Startnummer?
Meine ist C56. dann könnten wir wenigstens mal _Hallo_ sagen


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2011)

woher weißt du schon deine startnummer? ich fahre nur die A runde


----------



## tantemucki (22. Mai 2011)

die steht auf den starterlisten ganz rechts..
A ist doch auch super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2011)

stimmt- eben mal nachgesehen! ich hab A109


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch dabei, hatte Dir die Tage schonmal eine PN geschickt, chayenne 
achso, Nummer 163 (A)


----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2011)

Dann wollen wir den Fred hier auch mal wiede nen bisschen beleben oder Mädels? 

Na ja, ich kann zwar nicht mit Heldentaten nach diesem katastrophalen Wintertraining, was nicht stattgefunden hat, glänzen, aber habe meinen ersten Auftritt auf der Kurzstrecke in Saalhausen mit 35 km  und 1300 Höhenmetern hinter mir.

Was mir fehlte, war schnell klar, Kraft, in panischen Trainingsaufholaktionen ab März mit Grundlage, Grundlage, Grundlage, Malle Lager und nen wenig Kraftausdauer, hats mir fast die Schuhe ausgezogen auf dem Kurs. Na ja, es ist zumindest ein Platz 23 von 32 gefinishten Damen herausgekommen 

Nächster Halt Samstag, Alfhausen, 24 Stunden Rennen im 2er Team


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nächster Halt Samstag, Alfhausen, 24 Stunden Rennen im 2er Team



Cool, da sind wir auch am Start, vielleicht laufen wir uns ja mal über den Weg. Wenn man schon die gleiche Werbung auf den Klamotten hat, kann man sich ja mal Hallo sagen ;-)
2er-Team ist ja schon nicht ohne. Gut, dass ich drei Mitstreiter habe.
Vielleicht hast du ja auch ein paar Info zu eurem Rennen im August.

Gruß Tine


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Mai 2011)

Fährt hier jemand den Saarschleifen Marathon in Orscholz am Sonntag mit?

Mein Mann und ich sind auf der Kurzstrecke gemeldet, mehr traue ich mich einfach noch nicht....


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern grad an der Cloef, meine Freundin heiratet nächste Woche in Mettlach und feiert im Atrium, und da wird schon so fleißig trainiert, dass es mich ordentlich in den Oberschenkeln gezuckt hat. 
Aber wir sind auch dieses Wochenende auf ner Hochzeit und ich bezweifle, dass wir fit sind am Sonntag.... 
Aufgebaut ist auch schon einiges, ja, ich würd schon gerne, seufz. 
Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass! Extra für's Rennen regnet es dann ja am Freitag auch, ohne Schlammpackung wird das nix.


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Mai 2011)

Oh shit.... das Wetter hatte ich im Hinblick auf das Rennen ja noch gar nicht im Blick....  Ich habe den Ardent und Advantage von Maxxis drauf, aber mein Mann  noch NNs... mal sehen ob ich ihm die noch wechseln muss.

Letztes Jahr beim ERbeskopfmarathon hats ja auch genau in der Nacht davor geregnet. Es gab genau eine Schlammkuhle, aber da die im Start/Zielbereich war musste man da auch ziemlich genau 3 mal durch, die Strecke war trocken aber man sah trotzdem aus wie ne Sau 

EDIT fragt: Wo wohnst Du eigentlich, das hört sich so nah an!?


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, Erbeskopf is immer witzig um den Tümpel rum... 
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es so wild wird, seit Wochen melden sie Regen und selbst wenn was runterkommt, bleibt es im Wald weitestgehend trocken, scheinbar ist der Boden so ausgetrocknet, dass das gleich versickert. 
Ich wohne in St. Ingbert, wohnst Du nicht in der Nähe vom Erbeskopf? Ich glaub, wir hatten mal darüber "geredet"...


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, ziemlich nah am Erbeskopf, bei Morbach.

Montagmittag bin ich die Kurzstrecke noch mit meinem Sohnemann (12) abgefahren, der fährt dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit und weiß jetzt auch, warum der "Bäscher Backofen" "Bäscher Backofen" heißt


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Mai 2011)

Dann weiß er mehr als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Mai 2011)

Hey cool das wär mal ne idee vorbei zuschauen weil meine Oma in Orscholz wohnt 
Wo läuft die Strecke denn entlang?Runter zur Cloef?Wann gehts los?


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung wo die lang geht, ich fahre immer dem "Rudel" hinterher 

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2011)

Hab mich doch noch schnell fÃ¼r den 2. MichelstÃ¤dter City Cross am 13.Juni (Pfingstmontag) angemeldet. Mal gespannt wieÂ´s wird  ... hihi und ich hab noch ne Schnapszahl als Startnummer: 44 
Na dann.... 

Hier mal die Strecke durch die Stadt:

http://www.radlertour.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=77

und da hab ich noch ein Video bei You Tube gefunden: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFA3GvPVckA"]YouTube        - âª1. MichelstÃÂ¤dter City-Cross 24.5.2010â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2011)

So. Heute in 1h58min 669hm und 30km am Tegernseer Mtb Marathon bewältigt. Bin zwar nur 414.geworden. Aber es macht Lust auf mehr ;-) und dabei nich Frau Rauscher getroffen ;-) sehr nett!


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Mai 2011)

Die Kurzstrecke in Orscholz war toll . Hat sich absolut gelohnt .


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> So. Heute in 1h58min 669hm und 30km am Tegernseer Mtb Marathon bewältigt. Bin zwar nur 414.geworden. Aber es macht Lust auf mehr ;-) und dabei nich Frau Rauscher getroffen ;-) sehr nett!





Pfffff, und? Gefinished, heile geblieben und Erfahrung gesammelt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> So. Heute in 1h58min 669hm und 30km am Tegernseer Mtb Marathon bewältigt. Bin zwar nur 414.geworden. Aber es macht Lust auf mehr ;-) und dabei nich Frau Rauscher getroffen ;-) sehr nett!



Ja, das war wirklich nett 
Wie kommst Du aber auf 414? In der Liste sehe ich Dich auf Platz 107 
Ich habe es geschafft auf Platz 32 zu kommen, von 160 Frauen in der Runde A, da hat mich doch unterwegs tatsächlich der Ehrgeiz gepackt, kaum zu glauben 

Hat mir jedenfalls sehr viel mehr Spaß gemacht, als ich gedacht hätte! Werde ich bestimmt nochmal probieren, und wir kommen auch gern nächstes Jahr wieder an den Tegernsee!


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2011)

414 der platz aller teilnehmer der a runde. genau- 107 bei den frauen. stimmt schon 
ich fands auch witzig. aber bergauf muss ich mich unbedingt verbessern! 
möchte gerne am kitzalpbike mitfahren. der ist im juli glaub ich! dass wäre noch was!
vg Ramona


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2011)

@frau rauscher:
die fotos sind online vom sportograf!

wer mag noch mitfahren beim kitzalpbike ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hat mir jedenfalls sehr viel mehr Spaß gemacht, als ich gedacht hätte! Werde ich bestimmt nochmal probieren, und wir kommen auch gern nächstes Jahr wieder an den Tegernsee!




Ich habe dieses und letztes Mal während dem Rennen gedacht, das tust du dir nie nie wieder an, diese Plaggerei... was ist entspanntes Tourenfahren doch so schön.

In Orscholz hatte ich mir (obwohl die Zeit nicht so berauschend war...) so die Kante gegeben (man soll in der Woche vor dem Rennen dann vielleicht doch nicht noch 150 Kilometer so nebenher fahren) das mir im Ziel die Hände zitterten und ich nicht mal in der Lage war mir das Alkoholfreie Erdinger auszuschütten 

Aber wie das so ist... der nächste Termins steht schon


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Juni 2011)

Der Countdown läuft .... *Nur* noch 8 Tage bis zum 2. Michelstädter City Cross. Oje, ich bin ja jetzt schon *total *aufgeregt 

, wie soll das denn am Pfingstmontag erst ausschauen 

Vielleicht einfach ganz cool bleiben und die Ruhe bewahren 

??

Ich freu mich schon so 

, aber aufgeregt bin ich trotz allem ganz schön!!!


----------



## Honigblume (4. Juni 2011)

Das Lampenfieber ist doch fast das Beste an der ganzen Sache 

Bei meinem letzten Rennen habe ich laut Ergebnisliste nix gerissen *hust* aber dennoch bin ich mit mir zufrieden und bin auf jeden Fall über mich hinaus gewachsen.
Bin gestern und heute nochmal Teile der Strecke vom besagten Rennen gefahren und habe doch gestaunt was ich DA alles gefahren bin


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

... so, morgen ist es soweit! Der City Cross in Michelstadt steht an! Bin schon sch... aufgeregt, aber freu mich irgendwie auch schon total drauf


Was mir ein bißel Kopfzerbrechen macht, ist das Wetter. Hoffe es bleibt trocken, weil der größte Teil auch über Kopfsteinpflaster durch die engen Gassen in der Altstadt geht und das bei Nässe saurutschig und gefährlich sein wird und die Sturzgefahr natürlich um so größer ist.  
Da hab ich ja nen heiden Respekt und auch ein bißel Angst davor.



Naja, wird schon schiefgehen... ich werde berichten


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

habe das Michelstädter City Cross Rennen gut hinter mich gebracht. Bei den Damen Platz 7 von 8 Teilnehmerinnen. Ok, zumindest bin ich nicht Letzte geworden 
Da waren ja schon ein paar Feger dabei, bei denen ich dachte "zum Spaß machen die das nicht"! Die waren total verbissen, dass konnte ich ganz gut anhand der Fotos sehen, die meine Schwester machte. Sah ich ja richtig entspannt dagegen aus  ... aber die waren auch echt sauschnell - machen die wohl öfter und trainieren auch intensiver wie ich kleine Hobbyfahrerin  Da teilt sich halt die Spreu vom Weizen (ich war wohl die Spreu ) Aber hauptsache dabei und Spaß haben.
Das einzige was mich total angenervt hat, waren diese sch..... :kotz: Treppenstufen (glaube es waren bestimmt 10 Stück). Hab ich noch nie gemacht, wie man da am schnellsten und elegantesten abspringt, Bike hoch schleppt (das wurde von Runde zu Runde immer schwerer ) und wieder ganz schnell draufspringt Das hat mich Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Immer wenn ich die vor mir eingeholt und nen Vorsprung rausgefahren bin, spätestens an dieser Treppe hatte sie mich dann wieder, weil sie die Technik einfach perfekt beherrschte. Da war ich echt immer ganz schön frustriert 
Aber trotzdem war´s richtig schön und so mancher Zuschauer hatte das Zeug zum Motivationstrainer . Zum Abschluss noch am Scheunentor (da mussten alle Fahrer durch) bei Bekannten hängen geblieben. Die hatten da nen genialen Logenplatz vorm Haus, dann warfen sie nochmal den Grill an und so konnten wir ganz relaxt die restlichen Rennen verfolgen . Das war dann noch ein absolut gelungener Abschluss des heutigen Tages  .... und das Würstchen hatte ich mir echt verdient!!!

PS: Bilder werden noch nachgereicht  ... und es hat heute Mittag auch nicht geregnet


----------



## Chrige (14. Juni 2011)

Wir könnten wohl zusammen Rennen fahren. Beim letzten Rennen fuhr ich durchs Ziel und habe als erstes gefragt, ob ich die letzte sei. Habe hinter mir niemand mehr gesehen. Es kam dann nach 5 Minuten doch noch jemand angeschlichen.
Hauptsache ist doch, dass man dabei ist und Spass hat . In drei Wochen ist mein nächstes Rennen. Ich werde wieder mit dem Motto "Hauptsache dabeisein" mitmachen, werde aber wohl oder übel gegen den Kontrollschluss kämpfen müssen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (14. Juni 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist doch, dass man dabei ist und Spass hat .



...meine Worte 

Wollte heute ein paar Bilder einstellen, aber die sind zu groß. Muss meine persönliche Sportfotografin (meine liebe große Schwester) noch ein bißel kleiner zaubern  ... aber sie folgen noch!


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir vom 2. Michelstädter City Cross am Pfingstmontag 





Hauptsache mal dabei gewesen und richtig Spaß gehabt...


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von mir vom 2. Michelstädter City Cross am Pfingstmontag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja schee!!


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, scheee war´s.

Mein kleines schwarzes Cube und ich haben uns tapfer geschlagen...


.... zumindest sind wir *nicht* Letzter geworden 


PS: Was ich ein bißel schade fand war, dass ich meine erst genannte Startnummer 44 dann doch nicht bekommen hatte. Dafür gab´s die 24...egal...


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Juni 2011)

Heute sind die Bilder von diversen Fotografen online, die während des City Cross in Michelstadt fotografiert hatten.

Hier noch einmal ein "Beweisfoto", dass ich so richtig viel Spaß dabei hatte und selbst in der vorletzten Runde noch zu Scherzen aufgelegt war 





... so bin ich halt


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2011)

bist richtig gut getroffen 
den Spaß siehrt man dir an
Grüße


----------



## lieblingsschaf (26. Juni 2011)

Um das hier mal wiederzubeleben:

Irgendwer in Rhens dabei?
Ich nehm die Langstrecke.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Jule (28. Juni 2011)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Irgendwer in Rhens dabei?
> Ich nehm die Langstrecke.


 
Hach, ich würd ja so gern, wenn's nur nicht immer alles so weit weg wär. 
Blöde Gurkerei bis dahin, und wir müssen uns immer 'nen Mietwagen nehmen.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jule (3. August 2011)

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand, der am kommenden Wochenende hierfür Zeit hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=537234


----------



## Silvermoon (12. August 2011)

Nächstes WE das hier:

http://www.bullau-bike.de/

Freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. August 2011)

26.08.-28.08. Schierke

http://www.endurothon.de/

jemand dabei? (Ich bin mir selber noch nicht sicher)


----------



## Silvermoon (16. August 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> 26.08.-28.08. Schierke
> 
> http://www.endurothon.de/
> 
> jemand dabei? (Ich bin mir selber noch nicht sicher)




Hab da gerade mal reingeschaut. Scheint ja eine echt anspruchsvolle Strecke zu sein. So wie die es beschreiben, musst du nicht nur fahrerisch gut drauf sein sondern auch immer voll konzentriert und bei der Sache sein. Als ich dann die Bilder von dieser Wurzeltrailpassage mit den Steinen sah ging mir mein kleiner Bikerhintern schon ein wenig auf Grundeis
Ich persönlich habe da ja einen heiden Respekt vor solchen Passagen, besonders wenn sie nass und glitschig sind kommt bei mir keinerlei Vergnügen auf 
Bist du am überlegen mitzufahren?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. August 2011)

Die ersten Bilder auf der Startseite (von Rainer) sind auf der Langstrecke gemacht, diese Stelle wird auf der Mittel- und Kurzstrecke nicht passiert.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich letztes Jahr dort mein erstes Rennen bestritten habe und seit dem an keinem anderen teilgenommen habe (auch wenn es echt Spass gemacht hat). Die Strecke ist nach meinem Empfinden gar nicht so technisch anspruchsvoll, für mich ist das Problem konditionell die drei Runden durchzuhalten. Letztes Jahr bin ich auf der Kurzstrecke gestartet, da der Trailanteil allerdings sehr dürftig ist auf der Runde überlege ich auf der Mittelstrecke anzutreten. Ziel wäre dann das gleiche wie im letzten Jahr: ankommen und das nicht unbedingt als letzte 

Ein bischen Zeit habe ich ja noch mich zu entscheiden. Sogar die Onlinemeldung ist noch bis zum 22.08. möglich.


----------



## Silvermoon (17. August 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder auf der Startseite (von Rainer) sind auf der Langstrecke gemacht, diese Stelle wird auf der Mittel- und Kurzstrecke nicht passiert.
> Ein bischen Zeit habe ich ja noch mich zu entscheiden. Sogar die Onlinemeldung ist noch bis zum 22.08. möglich.




Ach so, na dann, hab ich mal wieder die "richtigen" Bilder angeklickt  Dachte echt so bei mir, wow, das ist ja wirklich heftig, da wollte ich nicht runterfahren. Aber wenn die Passage nur auf der Langstrecke zu fahren ist, gehts ja noch.

Ach komm, das packste doch bestimmt und wenn´s nur die Kurzstrecke ist. Hauptsache dabei sein, Erfahrung sammeln und Spaß haben. Ich fänds  und du hast ja noch ein paar Tage bis Anmeldeschluss


----------



## Silvermoon (21. August 2011)

Heute war die Teilnahme am 3.Bullau Bike-Marathon 

Es waren wahnsinnig viele Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer/innen am Start , u.a. auch wahnsinnig viele starke u. schnelle Damen dieses Jahr - holla die Waldfee. Da sieht man erst, was die ganzen Vereins-/Teamfahrerinnen das Jahr über trainieren und ich kleine Hobbyfahrerin - Asche über mein Haupt  Der beste Spruch einer solchen Dame in der Dusche war dann, dass sie dies hier nur als lockere Trainingsrunde mitgefahren sei   Da fiel mir nix mehr dazu ein 
Wenn ich das mal von mir sagen könnte  Aber naja...

Dann hatte ich noch eine lustige Sache. Meine Vorderradbremse machte sich schleifend bemerkbar, kein Werkzeug zur Hand - ging ich zu einem dieser Aussteller und fragte nach welchen (kurz erklärt für was). "Da soll man aber nicht selber dran rummachen" war der Spruch des sehr jungen Kerlchen. Ich daraufhin "Wie? Nicht selber dran rummachen??? Ist doch kein Hexenwerk so ne Bremse einzustellen." Strafender Blick des Kerlchen. Ich dann "Schaff ich schon, ehrlich, hab ja auch bei meinem Eigenbau die Bremsen alleine eingestellt - geht doch einfach!"Ich bekam widerstandlos das Werkzeug überreicht  Geht doch  Die Buben halt 

Der Start kollidierte mit einer Schlechtwetterfront: Gewitter, Regen und zum guten Schluß noch dicke Hagelkörner, die auf uns niederprasselten  Zum Glück hatten wir alle einen Helm auf  Erst mal irgendwo unterstellen, aber durchgeweicht war jeder binnen Sekunden.
Na super, dachte ich, fängt ja gut an. Nätürlich keine Regenjacke, Armlinge etc. mit bei, weil die Wetterfrösche für den heutigen Sonntag mal 30° gemeldet hatten. Und wo waren die  hier nicht!
Zum Glück, die etwas "kühleren" Temperaturen und kleine Schauer waren doch was angenehmer.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich brav an die Devise "mein eigenes Tempo fahren" gehalten, bin in den Trails keine unnötigen Risiken eingegangen und auch mal abgestiegen, wenns zu rutschig oder steinig wurde. Brav gegessen und getrunken unterwegs, die ersten 2/3 der Strecke moderat angehen lassen und erst im letzten Teil noch mal alles gegeben.
Bei dem Schild "Ziel - 1km" hatte ich sogar Pippi in den Augen, weil ich wusste, dass ich es bald geschafft hatte.
Als in der Zieldurchfahrt die Ansage meiner Nummer, mein Name und die Platzierung unter den Top10 fiel, war´s rum! Mir liefen echte Freudentränen die Wangen runter , so happy war ich.

*Resümee des heutigen Tages: *Ich bin 8te in meiner Altesklasse geworden, hab meine Zeit zum Vorjahr um 9 Minuten verbessert (naja, nicht so dolle, aber immerhin), bin den berüchtigten Wildsausteig mit 18% Steigung gespickt mit Wurzeln und Steinen vor den staunenden Augen schiebender Teilnehmer hochgeradelt (ich habe wirklich gebissen bis ich oben war und mir immer wieder gesagt *"komm, du schaffst das!"*),  hatte stets ein Lächeln und ein liebes Wort an all die Helferinnen und Helfer an den Verpflegungsstationen oder unterwegs parat, bin sturzfrei und heil, und überglücklich es geschafft zu haben, im Ziel angekommen 
Alles im allen eine tolle Veranstaltung 

*Was fehlte? *
- Die blöde Regenjacke  oder vielleicht ne Windjacke, weil völlig     durchnässt auch nicht schön ist.
- Meine Putzbürste für´s Bike hatte ich auch vergessen, um den ganzen Schlamm und Dreck abzubürsten (Waschplatz glich dem Andrang samstags an der Tankstelle bei der Waschanlage und mit dem Hochdruckreiniger wollte ich meinem Schätzchen auch nicht zu Leibe rücken). Aber da wurde der Schneebesen vom Winter zweckentfremdet - ging auch 
- Warmes Wasser in den Duschen - das war nämlich mit Verlaub *saukalt*!!!

Zuhause erst einmal alles sacken lassen, die nassen Schuhe - Rucksack - Handschuhe (die vorher einmal weiß waren, die Betonung liegt auf _WAREN_) und Helm zum Trocknen auf dem Balkon verteilt, 1 Stunde mein Matschbike geputzt, meine Startnummer fiel meinem Kater zum Opfer  (zum Glück nicht meine Urkunde), große Portion Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und Käse überbacken gegessen, halben Liter Spezi abgebohrt und zwei Schokoriegel verdrückt - zumindest ist mein Zuckerhaushalt wieder im Gleichgewicht  Bin total platt und müde und mache heute mit Sicherheit so gar nix mehr!!!

*Aber scheeeee war´s *

Hier noch ein Foto nach dem Marathon:


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2011)

Gratuliere - auf Zeit fahren ist für mich nix


----------



## Chrige (22. August 2011)

Also hier in der Schweiz hätten wir uns über ein bisschen Abkühlung gestern gefreut...
Habe mich am Samstag von ein paar Jungs auch fast überreden lassen, dass ich Ende September nochmals einen Bikemarathon fahre (Einsiedeln CH). Da die Jungs auch nur die kurze Strecke fahren, wären Distanz und Höhenmeter machbar. Meine Form ist zudem momentan auf dem Höhepunkt meiner bisherigen Bikekarriere (was nicht sooooo viel bedeutet ) Und wenn ich so deinen Bericht lese, bin ich schon fast wieder vom Marathonvirus infiziert...
Ich wünsche dir noch eine gute Erholung! Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Silvermoon (22. August 2011)

@ Chrige

Danke dir 

Mir geht es ja nicht um irgendwelche Platzierungen oder Bestzeiten, das können - mit Verlaub - andere definitiv viel besser!
Ich möchte einfach Spaß haben, meine Grenzen und meine Leistung austesten und diese tolle Atmosphäre in mich aufnehmen. Find´s einfach nur schön dabei zu sein, mit Pipi in den Augen durch´s Ziel zu fahren und mir sagen zu können "Yeah, du hast es geschafft!!!" 

Das Großartige an diesem Marathon ist, dass wirklich der ganze Ort mithilft und organisiert, um uns Bikerinnen und Biker einen wunderschönen und erlebnisreichen Tag zu schenken.
Ok, das mit dem Wetter müssen sie noch was üben 

Aber es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und das ist die Hauptsache 

.... und 2012 komme ich wieder


----------



## Chrige (22. August 2011)

Super, geht mir genauso. Ich bin bis jetzt immer bei den letzten ins Ziel gekommen, aber das mit den Tränen in den Augen bei der Zieldurchfahrt kenne ich gut...
Einzig, wenn ich mit den Jungs mitfahren möchte, wäre dies im Rahmen von einem Teamwettkampf und da käme mir meine Form im Moment schon etwas entgegen...
Aber das schönste ist definitiv die Atmosphäre, die Leute, die einen ansporen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (22. August 2011)

*Nachtrag:*

In meiner Auflistung *"Was fehlte?"* hab ich die *Brillenputztücher *vergessen zu erwähnen! Die haben mir definitiv für den klaren Durchblick gefehlt, und an meinem Trikot gab es keine trockene oder saubere Stelle mehr  
Tja, und Taschentücher hatte ich nur die nasenfreundlichen mit Lotion im Rucksack - kannste zum Putzen ja auch knicken.

Zwischendrin stellten mir ein paar nette Helfer/innen freundlicherweise ihre trockenen und sauberen T-Shirts zum Brillen putzen zur Verfügung, fand ich echt klassse


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Mai 2012)

Hi Mädels!
Wer von euch ist denn beim Tegernsee Marathon in zwei Wochen am Start?


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Mai 2012)

Orscholz nächste Woche, ich mach da das Besenfahrzeug


----------



## zestyfied (21. Mai 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher:

Ich bin am Start. Hast du dir schon ne Strecke ausgesucht?


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Mai 2012)

bin auch am T-see. wenn nix dazwischen kommt oder ich doch  nicht fahren will. mach das alles noch von der strecke (A) abhängig... wollte sie kommendes we probefahren.


----------



## zestyfied (21. Mai 2012)

Ramona...Probefahren? Oh je, mich macht sowas manchmal wahnsinnig. Ich denk mir dan "Augen zu und durch".....Werd wohl auch auf der A unterwegs sein. War jetzt wieder ne gute Woche krank und dann hab ich wenig Spaß auf der B.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (21. Mai 2012)

...ich würd mich auf jeden Fall freun, wenn ein paar mehr Mädls noch unterwegs sind. Bei mir ist das erste Rennen der Saison - quasi ein kleiner Test...


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Mai 2012)

ja unbedingt- ich muss die strecke vorer abfahren. damit ich weiß wie lange wo was rauf geht usw.. damit ich meine kräfte einteilen kann  mal sehen. wer weiß ob ich überhaupt fahre. war letzte woche auf ner hochzeit und 5 tage komplett weg. und da gabs halt auch leckeres essen


----------



## zestyfied (21. Mai 2012)

Ramona: Du bist doch letztes Jahr auch mit gefahren, oder? Ich bin noch nie am Tegernsee überhaupt eine Strecke gefahren. Aber die Strecke soll ok sein laut Aussagen von Freunden (da Forstwege)! Wenn du nicht fährst, kommt du dann zum anfeuern?


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Mai 2012)

ja die Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr schon gefahren. allerdings war diese kurzfristig (24h vorher) geändert wurden - und ist dieses Jahr ne ganz andere! Und deswegen muss ich die schon vorher einmal abfahren! 
Wenn ich nicht mitfahren sollte, und das Wetter (zum fahren oder zuschauen) passt, dann bin ich bestimmt vor Ort. Ich habe dieses Jahr kein Team angegeben. Hab hier keines gefunden.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

ich hab mich fÃ¼r die B angemeldet... ich werde da sicherlich keine berÃ¼hmte Zeit fahren, aber muss ja langsam anfangen fÃ¼r den Alpencross zu trainieren 
Vielleicht trifft man sich wieder irgendwo? 

Edit: Samstags gibtâs ne StreckenfÃ¼hrung von den girls-ride-too... da wÃ¼rde ich ganz gerne mitfahren...


----------



## zestyfied (21. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich tendiere gerade zu A weil ich jetzt ne Woche arg krank war (volles Programm mit Fieber & co )
Ich besichtige keine Strecke, wohl auch keinen Tag vorher mit Jule von Girlsridetoo.de !


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Mai 2012)

wenn ich samstag, also den tag vorher, noch die strecke testen würde, würde ich die sonntag nicht schaffen! deswegen ja kommendes we oder dann unter der woche noch. zum glück hab ich nächste woche endlich urlaub!
wie kommt man denn zum girlsridetoo team? oder ist das nur auf dem papier so?

@frauRauscher: können uns vorab gerne dort wieder treffen. werde wenn auch schon samstag da sein! habe auch ne übernachtung schon geplant samstag auf sonntag!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

schau mal auf der Tegernsee-Marathon Seite, man kann zu dieser Streckenbesichtigung einfach dazukommen... Kost nix, musst Dich nicht anmelden oder so, nur pünktlich samstags da sein... 
ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob ich die Besichtigung fahren kann, UND am nächsten Tag nochmal... mache das mal davon abhängig wie dann meine Tagesform ist 

Können uns vorher nochmal kurschließen... ich glaube ich hab sogar noch Deine Handynummer vom letzten Mal


----------



## Chrige (21. Mai 2012)

Ach, das sieht gut aus. Wenn ich dann nicht im Urlaub wäre, hätte ich mich jetzt vielleicht spontan auch noch für die B-Strecke entschieden...
Ich wünsche euch allen auf jeden Fall viel Spass!

Gruss,
Chrige

@Ramona: Die Höhenmeter schaffst du! Und sonst halt absteigen und schieben. Ich machte übrigens gerade eine eher schlechte Erfahrung mit Streckenbesichtigung letzten Donnerstag. Abgesehen von allen Pannen, die man haben kann, weiss ich jetzt auch, dass ich sicher einige Stellen am Rennen Ende Juni schieben werden muss.


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Mai 2012)

@Chrige: danke  
absteigen und schieben möchte ich nicht! deswegen ja auch vorab abfahren -auch weil ein trail dabei ist, den meine radl freundin schieben möchte - ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (22. Mai 2012)

Fahre auch die Strecke A
 Werde auch schon am Tag vorher da sein und den Vortrag von Petra Münsing anhören
Wäre nett ma jemand vom LO kennen zu lernen


----------



## zestyfied (22. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Frauen da sein werden, aber laut Statistik nicht so viele - bin auch auf A unterwegs


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Mai 2012)

A-129
Schreibt doch mal die Startnummern dann finden wir uns vielleicht


----------



## zestyfied (22. Mai 2012)

Hab meine noch  nicht (muss mich noch anmelden). Aber das ist ne gute Idee mit den Nummern


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2012)

A-196


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2012)

B-342


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Mai 2012)

Ist denn jemand in der Nähe und hätte lust nächste woche die runde mal abzufahren?


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

so - werden gleich die A Runde vom Tegernsee Marathon abfahren. 

Das Wetter soll ja fürs Wochenende leider nicht wirklich gut werden. Laut aktuellem Wetterbericht 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit... und kalt....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (28. Mai 2012)

Ich werde heute ne schöne Bike-Tour nach Michelstadt machen. Dort ist gerade Bienenmarkt und es findet zu diesem Anlass auch der 3. Michelstädter Sparkassen City Cross 2012 statt.
Das MTB- und Rad-Cross Rennen geht über einen 2,06km langen Rundkurs durch die Michelstädter Altstadt. Je nach Klasse müssen die Fahrer/innen zwischen 10 und 20km pro Rennen fahren, das entspricht einer Rundenanzahl von 5 bis 10 Runden - auf Zeit!!! Highlights sind beispielsweise die Fahrt durch eine Scheune, den Burggraben, Kopfsteinpflaster und ein paar Tragepassagen an diversen Treppenaufgängen.
Letztes Jahr bin ich da auch mal mitgefahren. Aber, ganz ehrlich, ist diese Rundenhetzjagd auf Zeit nicht ganz mein Ding. Dann diese Treppen  Ich war echt am Ende
Von Runde zu Runde hatte ich das Gefühl, mein kleines schwarzes Würfelchen würde immer schwerer werden  
Kurzfristig hatte ich einen klitzekleinen Gedanken daran verschwendet, wieder teilnehmen zu wollen.... aber nööööö, ich schau mir das dieses Mal doch lieber ganz entspannt an  
Obwohl sich gerade mal nur 2 Damen zum Damenrennen angemeldet haben. Im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr echt wenig (da waren es - glaube ich - 9 Damen). Auch dieses Jahr wird kein Unterschied zwischen den Hobbyfahrer/innen und Lizenzfahrer/innen gemacht. Finde ich schon ziemlich doof...
Egal, ich muss mich darüber ja dieses Jahr nicht ärgern 

Hier mal der Streckenrundkurs durch die Altstadt

www.b3-events.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=77


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2012)

@Silvermoon: Hört sich interessant an, da scheinen ja auch richtige Anfänger dabei gewesen zu sein (den Rädern nach auf den Bildern)  Welche Streckenlänge bist du denn gefahren?

@ActionBarbie: Wie wars an der Saarschleife???


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


>



jaaaaa  laut Wettervorhersage sieht es wirklich nicht gut aus für die kommenden Tage, wie auch fürs WE! 

Bin eben zurück vom Strecke abfahren. Ist für mich sehr gut gewesen, nun weiß ich wie ich mir das ganze einteilen muss! Der Trail bergab ist auch nicht ohne... also ich weiß nicht, wenn da so viele Leute runter sollen... war heute schon immer wieder rutschig/matschig zwischendurch.. 
Mich hats dann auch bei einem Stück hingelegt... Gibt super tolle blaue Flecken am rechten Bein... Ansonsten ist es okay gewesen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @ActionBarbie: Wie wars an der Saarschleife???



Grins nicht so doof 

Sagen wir mal so, ich bin ins Ziel gekommen, habe aber 4 stunden 24 gebraucht .... Nächstes Mal hänge ich mir ein Schild um: Besenfahrzeug!

Andererseits hatten viele der Frauen (es sind nur 34 Mädels ins Ziel gekommen) jemanden dabei, ich bin das Ding ganz alleine gefahren, weil der jüngste die Woche im Krankenhaus war und mein Mann dann bei den Kindern geblieben ist!

Nächstes Jahr will ich die Mitteldistanz nochmal fahren, dann aber unter 4 Stunden!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2012)

Und wie war die Strecke? Wetter war doch bestimmt top  Hat sich was zu letztem Jahr geändert? Ach und welches deiner Räder hast denn gefahren?


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und wie war die Strecke? Wetter war doch bestimmt top  Hat sich was zu letztem Jahr geändert?



Die Strecke ist halt für einen Bikemarathon ech trailig , Es gab nur wenige matschige Stellen (bei der einzigen richtigen hats mich dann aber vom RAd geholt und ich stand dann bis zum Knöchel in der Pampe drin)

Das Wetter was super, die Stimmung auch! Letztes Jahr war ich ja die kurze gefahren, dieses Jahr die Mitteldistanz, so wie ich das gesehen habe, hat sich allerdings nicht wirklich was relavantes geändert!

Auch wenn ich langsam war hat es super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (28. Mai 2012)

Bin wieder daaaaahaaaa 

Heute, wie schon oben erwähnt, ne schöne Tour nach Michelstadt gemacht, um mir den 3. Michelstädter Sparkassen City Cross anzuschauen (nur gucken - nicht mitmachen ). Bin zum Glück rechtzeitig vor dem Start des ersten Rennens angekommen und hab mir gleich ein nettes schattiges Plätzchen am Burggraben gesucht (dieses Jahr haben sie sogar Schikanen an der Burggrabendurchfahrt mit eingebaut, war wie Steilwandfahren an 2 Stellen ). Anderen mal zuschauen, wie sie  Runde für Runde den Altstadtkurs fahren, hat auch was - so etwas Entspanntes 
Scheee wars! 
Dann neben mir noch so ein paar - sorry - Klug********r sitzen gehabt, die nix besseres zu tun hatten als zu meckern. Wieso die da immer langsamer fahren, ist doch nur ne Ministrecke, sollen sich nicht so anstellen usw  Furchtbar!!! Zum Glück gesellte sich dann einer dazu, der den Streckenkurs schon gefahren ist und sie mal darüber aufklärte, dass selbst so ein kleiner Rundkurs mit diversen Schmankerln  wie Treppen (absteigen, Treppe hoch, aufsteigen und weiterfahren), Schikanen usw. nach 5 bis 10 Runden auch mal kräftig Körner kostet. Sie könnten gerne mal das nächste Mal mitfahrn. Aber wenn sie keine Ahnung hätten, sollten sie einfach mal den Ball flach halten! Das saß und Ruhe war!!! 
*Wetter war ja super, mein Zuschauerplatz war auch super, die Teilnehmer waren super.... ach, alles war toll... ein gelungener Tag * 

Die Heimfahrt war easy. Wieder neue Wege gefahren, der neuen Karte sei dank alles kein Thema mehr und sogar schneller wieder zu Hause gewesen als gedacht 

Ganz ehrlich hatte es mich beim Zuschauen doch ein wenig gejuckt, hmmm, da unten jetzt mit durchfahren..... ....vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder 

*@greenhorn:* ich hätte letztes Jahr 8 Runden fahren müssen, aber das Rennen wurde nach 7 Runden beendet (die reichten auch aus, um richtig platt zu sein)

*@chayenne:* oje, du Ärmste! Komm, wir pusten mal alle  Hoffe, bis zum WE ist wieder alles soweit in Ordnung und du kannst schmerzfrei deinen Marathon fahren.

PS: Auf dem ersten Bild seht ihr den Burggraben am Diebesturm, der durchfahren werden musste....und auf dem dritten seht ihr den Diebesturm (naja, warum der so heißt, erklärt sich ja fast von selbst  )


----------



## trhaflhow (29. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> jaaaaa  laut Wettervorhersage sieht es wirklich nicht gut aus für die kommenden Tage, wie auch fürs WE!
> 
> Bin eben zurück vom Strecke abfahren. Ist für mich sehr gut gewesen, nun weiß ich wie ich mir das ganze einteilen muss! Der Trail bergab ist auch nicht ohne... also ich weiß nicht, wenn da so viele Leute runter sollen... war heute schon immer wieder rutschig/matschig zwischendurch..
> Mich hats dann auch bei einem Stück hingelegt... Gibt super tolle blaue Flecken am rechten Bein... Ansonsten ist es okay gewesen.



Na da wird sich mein racingralph gut machen


----------



## VeloWoman (29. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde werf:

Jemand in Malevil? Bin nur als "Betreuerin" unserer Gruppe dabei (mir fehlt noch die Kondi für sowas..habe ja noch net mal ein ganzes MTB Jahr voll)..aber würde mich freuen noch nen paar Mädels zu den Nicks kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Mai 2012)

So, zum Beweis, dass ich auch wirklich dabei war:


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

aktuelle Infos zum Tegernsee Marathon:

                                                                                                                                             Liebe Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer,
 leider hat es in den letzten Tagen im Tegernseer Tal sehr kräftige  Regenschauer gegeben, daher müssen wir bei der Auto Eder-Strecke (C) und  der Samsung-Strecke (D) sowie auf der Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke  (A) einige wichtige Streckenänderungen vornehmen.
 Strecke C/D: Der Bereich Wallberg/Rodelbahn ist durch den Regen  extrem ausgewaschen und in der Kürze der Zeit nicht reparabel, daher  wird die Auffahrt zum Wallberg-Sattel aus der Streckenführung genommen.  Die neue Route wird dann direkt nach der Auffahrt Setzberg über den  Winterweg zur Wallberg-Talstation verlaufen. Dadurch werden sich die  Höhenmeter jeweils um ca. 250 hm reduzieren.
 Strecke A: Die bisherige Abfahrt H3 wird durch den H2 ersetzt. Der H3  ist aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse in sehr schlechtem Zustand und  wird daher durch den H2 ersetzt. Der H2 ist gut befahrbar, bei Regen  solltet Ihr sehr aufmerksam fahren, da es zu glatten Bereichen kommen  kann. Von der Streckenlänge und den Höhenmetern ergen sich dadurch keine  nennenswerten Änderungen.
 Wir bitten dies zu beachten. Selbstverständlich wird Euch das  Streckenpersonal den richtigen Weg weisen und die Streckenbeschilderung  ist ebenfalls dementsprechend abgeändert.
 Wir wünschen Euch viel Erfolg!


@Frau Rauscher: sieht so aus dass die B nix abbekommen hat 
schade. der Trail auf der A ist nun Geschichte. Ist aber besser so bei den Verhältnissen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2012)

ah na gut... je nach dem wie das Wetter wird, werde ich evtl. kurzfristig auf die Strecke A wechseln... Sollte es regnen, z.B.
Da habe ich dann keine Lust auf 1500Hm


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

so - in zwei tagen startet das mtb festival! 
wie sieht es denn aus? wer reist am samstag an? hat jemand lust sich samstag vorab zu treffen, auf dem festival gelände? zum gemeinsamen kennenlernen außerhalb des forums hier? wer würde den vortrag denn sehen wollen? 
wäre doch nett sich vorab mal zu sehen - samstag ist ja noch ziemlich entspannt!


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

@ chayenne: Fährst du mit? ich reise erst am Sonntag an....war gestern nochmal fahren....ich bin ja gespannt auf Sonntag. Unter 2:20 Std wär mal ein Ziel!


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

na da kannst bei mir noch ne std.dran hängen  unter 3 h wäre schon mein super ziel! 
denke schon dass ich mit fahre...


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

aber du warst doch so schnell letztes Jahr! Für die Zeit muss ich schon gescheid schnaufen. War gestern noch am Kesselberg Intervalle fahren....meine Güte!!! Grundlage kein Problem, aber das reintreten schon =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

ja aber letztes jahr waren es auch nur 30 km! und die hm sind dieses jahr auch etwas mehr. die km von 44 stimmen. 
der kurze anstieg vom ort hoch zu der wallberg talstation, wird dieses jahr auch gleich 2mal gefahren. letztes jahr kam der nur am schluss. an sich alles keine nennenswerten steigungen - ist wenigstens nix steiles dabei. bis  zur schwarzentenn gehts eher schön flach hoch.


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

Ah ok, das wusste ich nicht! Ich bin mal 35 mit 800 hm in grad so unter 2 Std gefahren....und erfahrungsgemäß steiger ich mich nicht so, ich fahr halt....kleines uhrenwert. einmal am kurbeln, dann kurbeln....daher wird das mit 2:20 schon knapp =) oder ich hab nen Motor an dem Tag, keine Ahnung!


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

ach das schaffst du bestimmt! 
ich kann halt erst auf dem runterweg gas geben - bergauf muss ich meine wenigen körner gut einteilen... da werden bestimmt (fast) alle an mir vorbei ziehen  was solls. ist eh noch ein anderes feeling wenn da leute stehen und einen anfeuern  und es kommt auch viel auf die tagesform an!

hab grad nochmal nachgelesen: ich hatte letztes jahr auf dem Tacho knapp 29 km und 669hm.


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

Hahaha bergab überholen mich immer alle...und jetzt wo sich die Abfahrt geändert hat. Ich fahr ja die B wg der Trailpassage nicht =) Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ganz ganz wenig Stress machen...und Spaß haben. Eine Freundin von mir fährt auch A und hat noch NIE einen Marathon bestritten, geschweigedenn die letzten 3Jahre Berge auf dem Rad erklommen. Wir werden im Ziel mächtig Stolz sein, auf jedes Mädl, dass diese Distanz schafft! Also Kette rechts, oder links, oder absteigen udn ankommen!


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

ja die Abfahrt hat sich geändert - denke , der neue Trail lässt sich besser fahren , kenne ihn aber nicht. 
Spaß haben ist doch das wichtigste! wobei -dann dürfte ich gar nicht mtb fahren, denn bergauf ist es immer eine quälerei  
wollt ihr dann zusammen bleiben beim marathon? oder fährt am ende doch jeder für sich alleine?


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich fahr mit ner Teampartnerin von mir so lang es gut geht....sie ist eher schnell auf den ersten KM, ich hinten raus...mal sehen. Die fährt halt bergab ne saugute Linie, bei der ich dran bleiben könnt....aber bis dahin muss ich ihr Tempo mitgehen. Die den ersten Marathon fährt, bleibt am Anfang im Windschatten und wir versuchen sie so lang zu ziehen, wie sie kann. Dann hol ich ihren Zwerg in der Kinderbetreuung und wir feuern die mama über die Ziellinie an =) Wenn möglich (Zeit usw) wechsel ich Schuhe und lauf/latsch ihr entgegen


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

na das ist ja mal ne coole taktik


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

Na klar! Die kleine bekommt auch ein Trikot an und wir sausen dann mit Buggy durch die gegend....mal sehen, ob wir es schaffen entgegen zu laufen/gehen oder wir bleiben im Zielbereich =) Je nachdem wie lang ich selbst brauch! Kräfte sparen am Anfang hilft bissal =) Team ist Team. Punkt =) Ich muss da kein Einzelkämpfertum abhalten. Ich fahr evtl in Ammergau mit der Neulingsmarathonfahrerin direkt, sprich zieh sie den ganzen marathon. Wär ne Idee...aber erstmal Tegernsee, dann Xterra =)


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

in Oberammergau zu fahren hatte ich auch schon überlegt.. mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2012)

Wir reisen (aus beruflichen Gründen) heute abend schon an, sind morgen aber unterwegs... Samstag möchte ich (falls es nicht in Strömen regnet) mit den ride-too-girls die Streckenbesichtigung fahren (oder wenigstens ein Stück davon)...
Man läuft sich bestimmt über den Weg, Ramona, Dich erkenne ich bestimmt wieder 

Ich packe gerade meinen Koffer und bin entsetzt wieviel Zeug da zusammenkommt, wenn man 2 Tage bei möglicherweise schlechtem Wetter biken geht


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

oh -Frau Rauscher - gibts berufliche Veränderungen?  wäre ja super!!
dann gutes Packen dir noch 
und gute Anreise! 
das Wetter sieht zur Zeit besser aus als es am Montag noch vorhergesehen war! das wird schon! aber Kleidung für jedes Wetter ist immer gut dabei zu haben! 
gut- bin gespannt ob wir uns über den Weg laufen werden! bis dann :


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2012)

ja, der Wetterbericht sieht ja wirklich nicht mehr so katastrophal aus  Was für ein Glück!
Eine Schlammschlacht wird das bestimmt trotzdem 
(Berufliche Veränderung: evtl... noch kann man sagen nix  )


----------



## trhaflhow (31. Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe
Zestyfield
Chayenne06
Und ich A

Frau Rauscher B

Jemand ne Idee wie man sich ev mal findet
Da zumindest A rel früh startet (9h) dürften wir ja gg 12h fertig ( in jeder Beziehung ) sein.


----------



## zestyfied (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre offiziell für das Team von GIRLSRIDETOO......
bis Sonntag!


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2012)

@Zestyfied: hab deine startnummer entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (1. Juni 2012)

[email protected]...... ui...muss ich wohl auch mal suchen gehen


----------



## Tatü (1. Juni 2012)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß am Tegernsee


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2012)

@Tatü:
wieso fährst du ned mit? 
und wann klappts mal mit ner gemeinsamen tour?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2012)

Zesty: sehen wir uns viell schon morgen bei der strekenbesichtigung mit den Girls Ride too? Ich habe vor dazusein


----------



## wintergriller (1. Juni 2012)

Aloha Mädels 

bisher bin ich mit dem Rennrad schon einige Rnnen gefahren. Beim MTB habe ich mich bis jetzt auf Endurorennen (wie Schnitzeljagd und Trailtrophy) beschränkt. Nun will ich mal einen Marathon ausprobieren und habe mal die 50km in Willingen ins Auge gefasst ;-)

Ist eine von euch in Willingen dabei? Oder dort schonmal gefahren? Taugt das für eine Marathonanfängerin?

Fährt hier eigentlich auch noch jemand dieses Jahr Schnitzeljagd, Trailtrophy oder GrischaTrailRide?

Grüße,
Dani


----------



## Tatü (1. Juni 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @Tatü:
> wieso fährst du ned mit?
> und wann klappts mal mit ner gemeinsamen tour?



Ich muß leider arbeiten
9,10,11.6 hab ich aber Zeit außer das Wetter ist beschissen und ich muß an den Lago flüchten


----------



## zestyfied (1. Juni 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher:
Morgen fährt nur die Jule vom Team die Streckenbesichtigung - unsere Teamgründerin! Am Sonntag werden 6 Mädls aus dem Team auf allen möglichen Strecken (hauptsächlich A und B) unterwegs sein. Falls es im Wald bzw dem Trail laut jauchzt, oder jemand mit nem langem "huuuiiuiui" den Berg runter kommt, dann sind das wohl "wir" =)


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

Oh weh... Bin jetzt schon total aufgeregt. Warum eigentlich?? Die Nacht war irgendwie auch grauenvoll :-( in knapp 2h ist der Start. Puuh. Wärs doch schon Mittag...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juni 2012)

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg  
...und hauptsache ins Ziel kommen


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2012)

*@ chayenne und Frau Rauscher *
(und natürlich an alle anderen Mädels, die am Tegernsee Marathon teilnehmen):

*Toi toi toi *- ihr schafft das 
*Viel Glück und viel Erfolg*  

Kommt gut durch und vor allem wünsche ich euch ein besseres Wetter als das, was wir hier gerade haben    ....wenn man das überhaupt noch Wetter nennen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

hey - danke Euch ! sehr lieb von euch!

so geschafft- und nix passiert. zwischendrin hats mal ein wenig geregnet, aber nicht schlimm. jetzt am  nachmittag war dann noch super sonniges heißes wetter. meine nacht war grauenvoll, nicht viel geschlafen. dann total aufgeregt vor dem start. dann auf den ersten metern schon gemerkt, dass es heute schwer wird (schwere "gummi" beine). meine 2 Bekannten sind gleich zu beginn im flachen immer so 20 meter vor mir gewesen, und beim ersten leichten kurzen anstieg waren sie dann auch schon weg. tja.. aber hilft mir eh nix wenn ich mich denen drangehängt hätte, dann wäre ich sofort platt gewesen. hmm. die 750hm waren schwer - wie immer bergauf. weiß gar nicht wie alle immer soooo viel bergauf fahren können    ? dann endlich bergab. der eigentliche trail war ja durch einen anderen trail ersetzt worden - durch das ganze regenwetter diese tage war der total matschig und batzelig, und immer mit steinen durchzogen. alles in allem rutschig und nicht ohne. also hieß es bergab teils schieben, teils fahren. naja. unter drei stunden wollte ich bleiben, habs aber ned geschafft. weiß meine endzeit noch nicht - die hingen mit den Ergebnissen irgendwie hinterher  aber wenigstens heil angekommen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2012)

Mädels ich hab noch nach euch Ausschau gehalten, aber wich nah dem rennen nicht gesehen. Dich Ramona hab ich aber beim Start wiedererkannt 
Ich selbst bin ne ganz passable zeit Gefahren, wäre aber keine Minute schneller gegangen 
Auf der liste konnte ich mich nicht finden (im Zelt), müsste ca. 3:30 sein... 

Die letzten Meter war ich in einem Grüppchen und wir haben uns gegenseitig Windschatten gegeben, das hat mir allerdings den letzten Rest gegeben, jetzt bin ich Platt


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Juni 2012)

Super Event, super Orga.
 Den Trail fand ich auch unangenehm. Bei Trockenheit sicher super.

Den Schwachmat mit dem 3Rad ( Liegerad)  der wie ein Irrer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste über den Platz gerast ist kann man getrost für nächstes Jahr "ausladen" ( hab ich schon im Tegernseer Fred gepostet)
Sonst war alles super, lieg jetzt endlich auch aufm Sofa
Zeit war so 2:22 oder 2:24 der Trail hat mir Zeit gekostet, da ich viel geschoben hab


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> lieg jetzt endlich auch aufm Sofa



grins - ich auch


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Mädels ich hab noch nach euch Ausschau gehalten, aber wich nah dem rennen nicht gesehen. Dich Ramona hab ich aber beim Start wiedererkannt
> Ich selbst bin ne ganz passable zeit Gefahren, wäre aber keine Minute schneller gegangen
> Auf der liste konnte ich mich nicht finden (im Zelt), müsste ca. 3:30 sein...
> 
> Die letzten Meter war ich in einem Grüppchen und wir haben uns gegenseitig Windschatten gegeben, das hat mir allerdings den letzten Rest gegeben, jetzt bin ich Platt



hey super!  die doppelten hm und fast so schnell wie ich - neid!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2012)

Oh.. Die Listen sind noch nicht online? Meine handynetz Verbindung ist hier recht mau...

Meine Strecke war nicht gerade toll, fast nur Schotter, Asphalt... Aber bei 1200 starten nicht anders machbar... Der einzige Trail Abschnitt leider absolut unfahrbar


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

weder vor Ort noch online - bisher hab ich auch keine Ergebnisliste gesehen. 
aber muss ja mal kommen , hoffentlich!


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Results/Results_PDF2012/20120603Tegernsee/20110603TegernseerTal.htm

Ergebnisse!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2012)

Danke  Mittelfeld... Fund ich ok für meine erste längere Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

@Frau Rauscher:
ja super platzierung! finde ich 
mit welchem bike warst denn unterwegs?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2012)

Mit meinem stumpjumper  leichtere schnellere Reifen hätten mir geholfen, die Fat Albert waren etwas überdimensioniert 

Dass du es durchgezogen hast, ist doch auch Super


----------



## zestyfied (4. Juni 2012)

Hey,

ich fand es eine schöne Strecke, allerdings war es auf dem Trail viel zu eng......die Abstände beim Start hätten vielleicht länger sein sollen, aber es war ja mega Stau. Toll fand ich, dass so viele Mädls unterwegs waren!


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2012)

fährt denn hier noch jmd. beim Mad East mit? =)


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich fand es eine schöne Strecke, allerdings war es auf dem Trail viel zu eng......die Abstände beim Start hätten vielleicht länger sein sollen, aber es war ja mega Stau. Toll fand ich, dass so viele Mädls unterwegs waren!



 lag bestimmt daran, weil du soo weit vorne warst  bei mir hinten war kein großer stau mehr 


äh - mag jemand in kirchberg/A mitfahren??


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Juni 2012)

Passt mir zeitlich nicht. 
Wir fahren übernächstes Wochenende 
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/speed_track.php

War letztes Jahr super Stimmung. Hab ich noch bei keinem Ort so erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2012)

die Sportografen haben am Tegernsee auch wieder ordentlich geknipst, die Fotos sind schon online


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

@Frau Rauscher:
jep - eben bei dir gesehen - und gleich selbst nachgeschaut. das hätte ich nicht gedacht! echt super! 
allerdings zeigen sie die reine Wahrheit - ich muss unbedingt weniger werden


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Passt mir zeitlich nicht.
> Wir fahren übernächstes Wochenende
> http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/speed_track.php
> 
> War letztes Jahr super Stimmung. Hab ich noch bei keinem Ort so erlebt



schade - aber das ist mir zu weit zum fahren bis dahin! 
da habs ich bis Kirchberg näher


----------



## zestyfied (5. Juni 2012)

...so sorry war jetzt 24 Std im Dienst in der Arbeit...

Wo was wie wann Kirchberg? Ultra Bike ist mir zu weit.

Wg dem Trailstau...ich hatte Zeit Brille zu putzen, dann wieder auf und abzusetzen, Trikot nochmal gut hinzuziehen usw.....bin dann zum Teil vorbei. Selbst bei der Einfahrt stand ich 3 Min......man das wären einige Minuten weniger werden können. Aber trotzdem super Rennen


----------



## chayenne06 (5. Juni 2012)

Kirchberg/Österreich: 30.6.12 Kitzalpbike Marathon. ich würde wenn nur die Light Strecke fahren wollen


----------



## zestyfied (5. Juni 2012)

hmmm da kann ich leider nicht. Schade!


----------



## VeloWoman (6. Juni 2012)

Also nehm ich mal an, das keine von den hier lesenden Ladys aufm Malevil fährt?


----------



## stumpen (28. Juni 2012)

Fährt eine der Damen beim Erbeskopf Marathon mit?


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Juni 2012)

stumpen schrieb:


> Fährt eine der Damen beim Erbeskopf Marathon mit?



Hier ich ... aber ob ich in Ziel komme weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## stumpen (30. Juni 2012)

@ActionBarbie, weshalb solltest du es denn nicht bis ins Ziel schaffen? 
Zurück ist noch jeder gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Juni 2012)

stumpen schrieb:


> @ActionBarbie, weshalb solltest du es denn nicht bis ins Ziel schaffen?
> Zurück ist noch jeder gekommen.



Weil ich die 112er fahre und das ne ganz enge Kiste wird...


----------



## stumpen (30. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Weil ich die 112er fahre und das ne ganz enge Kiste wird...



Das ist natürlich ne Hausnummer. Da Wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und gute Beine. 
Mir genügt die Kurzstrecke, ich will ja noch was vom Tag haben. Auf der Langstrecke würde ich bestimmt vom Besenbiker heimgeschickt werden.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juli 2012)

stumpen schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ne Hausnummer. Da Wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und gute Beine.
> Mir genügt die Kurzstrecke, ich will ja noch was vom Tag haben. Auf der Langstrecke würde ich bestimmt vom Besenbiker heimgeschickt werden.



Der droht mir auch, der Besenbiker. Wobei, wenn die Wetterprognosen stimmen, wir uns auf die Mitteldistanz ummelden. Das wird so schon ne knappe Veranstaltung für mich, wenn die Strecke durchgeweicht ist habe ich realistisch keine Chance.

Ich mach das, weil ichs einfach mal wissen will. Da es jedes Jahr fast 1/3 ausfälle auf der Strecke hat, wäre ich ja in guter Gesellschaft falls der Besenwagen mich auflesen muss


----------



## stumpen (2. Juli 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Der droht mir auch, der Besenbiker. Wobei, wenn die Wetterprognosen stimmen, wir uns auf die Mitteldistanz ummelden. Das wird so schon ne knappe Veranstaltung für mich, wenn die Strecke durchgeweicht ist habe ich realistisch keine Chance.



Wenn ihr euch ummelden wollt, behaltet das Teilnehmerlimit im Auge. Es sind auf der Mittledistanz nur 450 Fahrer zugelassen. Nicht, dass ihr keinen Platz mehr bekommt und euch doch durch die Langstrecke quälen müsst. 

Ich hoffe weiter hin auf gutes Wetter, auch wenn ich nicht mehr wirklich dran glaube.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juli 2012)

stumpen schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch ummelden wollt, behaltet das Teilnehmerlimit im Auge. Es sind auf der Mittledistanz nur 450 Fahrer zugelassen. Nicht, dass ihr keinen Platz mehr bekommt und euch doch durch die Langstrecke quälen müsst.
> 
> Ich hoffe weiter hin auf gutes Wetter, auch wenn ich nicht mehr wirklich dran glaube.



Es hat noch keine 400 auf der Mitteldistanz, und es sind noch 10 oder 20 bis zur 1000, dürfte dann hoffentlich kein Problem sein. Aber mal abwarten, was das Wetter diese Woche macht und wie es Sonntag wird. Das entscheiden wir wirklich kurzfristig.


----------



## Chrige (3. Juli 2012)

Oh ja, von durchgeweichten Strecken kann ich ein Liedlein singen. 
Letztes Wochenende bin ich mit dem Bike am Gigathlon in der Schweiz gestartet.
Samstag: 54km, 1550hm bei 35°C im Schatten. Na ja, mit viel trinken, vielen Energiegels und zwischendurch etwas stossen ging das ziemlich gut. War sogar 10 Minuten schneller im Ziel als erwartet.
Sonntag: 52km, 1400hm bei starkem Regen und durchgeweichter Strecke. Für mich Horror pur, da ein gepflegtes Biken fast nicht möglich war. Ein grosser Teil der Strecke musste in 10-20cm tiefen Schlamm gefahren werden. Uphill auf den Trails konnte ich (und sehr viele andere auch) nicht fahren, da das Hinterrad im Schlamm durchdrehte. Flach und downhill war dann die Balance sehr gefragt. Downhill konnte ich einige überholen. Zudem wurde durch den vielen Schlamm der Wechsler arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, so dass auch nicht mehr alle Gänge gingen und die Kette auch gerne rausfiel. Nun ja, eine halbe Stunde später als geplant, kam ich dann als wandelnden Schlammklumpen im Ziel an.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr nächstes Wochenende besseres Wetter habt.

Gruss aus der verregneten Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Juli 2012)

Bist Du den Gigathlon im Team oder als Einzelstarter gefahren, gelaufen usw...


----------



## Chrige (3. Juli 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Bist Du den Gigathlon im Team oder als Einzelstarter gefahren, gelaufen usw...


 

Im Team, kann mir immer noch nicht erklären, wie Leute das alleine machen können. Zu zweit ist auch noch eine Option, die ich mir eventuell für ein anderes Jahr vorstellen könnte...


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Im Team, kann mir immer noch nicht erklären, wie Leute das alleine machen können. Zu zweit ist auch noch eine Option, die ich mir eventuell für ein anderes Jahr vorstellen könnte...



Ich kenne jemanden, der dieses Dinge alleine schon gewonnen hat... das ist eine andere Welt. 

Wir haben uns auf die 65er gerade umgemeldet. Nach den Regengüssen gestern (die die es Sonntag geben wird nicht mitgerechnet) hat die 112er bestimmt was von Überlebenstraining am Sonntag, und das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (6. Juli 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der dieses Dinge alleine schon gewonnen hat... das ist eine andere Welt.


 
Den kenne ich auch... (Du meinst Marc, nicht?) Wie gesagt, eine andere Welt...
Viel Glück für dein Rennen am Sonntag und hoffe, dass es nicht ganz so eine Schlammschlacht wird, wie mein Rennen letzten Sonntag.

Ich habe schon das nächste Rennen im Visier . Macht irgendwie süchtig...


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Den kenne ich auch... (Du meinst Marc, nicht?) Wie gesagt, eine andere Welt...



Ja, er hat mich für das Rennen am Sonntag fit gemacht, und ich hätte wohl eine realistische Chance gehabt ins Ziel zu kommen. Aber so...


----------



## stumpen (8. Juli 2012)

Langsam hab ich die Schnautze voll vom Regenwetter.

@ActionBarbie, bist du gut durchgekommen? Bei dem Wetter haben sich die 65 bestimmt wie 110 angefühlt ; )


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juli 2012)

stumpen schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich die Schnautze voll vom Regenwetter.
> 
> @ActionBarbie, bist du gut durchgekommen? Bei dem Wetter haben sich die 65 bestimmt wie 110 angefühlt ; )



Ei klar doch , man war das ne Schweinerei, ich hab gerade ne ganze Stunde Rad geputzt... und ich selbst hab auch ne Spachtel gebraucht... die 65allerdings, die eigentlich 68 sind waren dann am Ende 70, und das nicht nur auf meinem Tacho.


----------



## VeloWoman (23. Juli 2012)

Huuuuhuuu...

bin am Sonntag das erste mal auf nem MTB Marathon gestartet und muss gestehen, das ich nur die kurze Strecke von 22km gefahren bin (Arnstadt). Auf der Strecke noch fluchend und hinterher..Wann ist der nächste?... lach...ich bin beim EBM im Erzgebirge dabei in zwei Wochen (aber da da das LO Treffen ist mache ich mir mal nicht soviel Hoffnung noch jemand von hier zu treffen).

nachm EBM ist dann das hier dran: 6h Nachtrennen in Alt Golm (wahrscheinlich 2er im Mix).


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2012)

fährt morgen jemand in Eppstein?

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich mir bei 35° die Mitteldistanz antun soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (24. August 2012)

und noch ein Versuch:

Jemand in Geyer beim Greifenstein Marathon dabei?


----------



## stumpen (24. August 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> und noch ein Versuch:
> 
> Jemand in Geyer beim Greifenstein Marathon dabei?



Das ist mir zuweit weg. Ich Wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja noch besser als beim letzten mal.


----------



## VeloWoman (24. August 2012)

stumpen schrieb:


> Das ist mir zuweit weg. Ich Wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg.
> Vielleicht klappt es ja noch besser als beim letzten mal.


 
So der Plan 
Danke.


----------



## Polymerasende (1. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> und noch ein Versuch:
> 
> Jemand in Geyer beim Greifenstein Marathon dabei?




Wie liefs denn in Geyer? Wäre auch da mitgefahren, aber hatte ne Familienfeier


----------



## VeloWoman (2. November 2012)

Leider hatte ich mal wieder keine Mitfahrgelegenheit..deshalb war zu Hause bleiben angesagt.

Blöd, wenn es an solchen Dingen scheitert.


----------

